# If Music Be The Food Of Love, Play On: The Music Thread: What Are You Listening To?



## Scepticalscribe

The actual quote is from the Bard, William Shakespeare, (from the play, Twelfth Night) but was often given voice to by my father (who loved music and poetry, both) when, amply armed with a glass of whisky or wine, and listening to music late in the evening, he would respond to the question "what are you listening to?, with "If music be the food of love, play on" and would then proceed to discuss the actual piece of music that he was listening to.

So, with that in mind, I think that a thread about music would be a welcome addition to this section of the forum.

A few from Albinoni (have I ever mentioned that I love Baroque music? - I may have) to start:

Albinoni: Oboe Concerto in D Minor - Op9/2. Adagio

Albinoni: Adagio in G Minor.

And the wonderful album: Jordi Savell: Hespèrion XXI, La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Tembembe Ensamble Continuo - Bailar Cantando (Fiesta Mestizia En El Peru)_Codex Trujillo_Ca. 1780.


----------



## SuperMatt

I am glad to see the appreciation for Baroque music. I perform it quite often (less often during COVID of course).

I also really enjoy earlier music too. I was recently working on a mass by Pierre de la Rue - the group “‘The Sound and the Fury” have an album of his masses (available on Apple Music)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

SuperMatt said:


> I am glad to see the appreciation for Baroque music. I perform it quite often (less often during COVID of course).
> 
> I also really enjoy earlier music too. I was recently working on a mass by Pierre de la Rue - the group “‘The Sound and the Fury” have an album of his masses (available on Apple Music)




I love Baroque music.  

Currently listening to Laetatus Sum, by Monteverdi.


----------



## DT

RTJ4.


----------



## Alli

Baroque it's my favorite period. I just have to go on record as staying I find Vivaldi repetitive and unoriginal.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## yaxomoxay

Alli said:


> I find Vivaldi repetitive and unoriginal.




aaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhh!


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


>





I love the Chill Hop mixes as background music, Daughter actually hipped me to this.


----------



## JayMysteri0

D_T said:


> I love the Chill Hop mixes as background music, Daughter actually hipped me to this.



It's all I listen to now when I am in "the lab".

Great to listen while trying to do anything creative.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

For @yaxomoxay & @Alli: Vivaldi's Winter - from the Four Seasons, a piece I quite like, and which is not terribly well known.

Nevertheless, yes, even I will readily concede that "Spring" has suffered from over-exposure, something my father used to remark on, as well, whenever the opening bars of "Spring" would be heard from the radio.  He preferred "Summer".


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> For @yaxomoxay & @Alli: Vivaldi's Winter - from the Four Seasons, a piece I quite lie, and which is not terribly well known.
> 
> Nevertheless, yes, even I will readily concede that "Spring" has suffered from over-exposure, something my father used to remark on, as well, as the opening bars of "Spring" would be heard from the radio.  He preferred "Summer".




The For Seasons is one of his few unique pieces. I fell compelled to confess here that I got into college because of Vivaldi's Concerto in Am. I've played most of his work. He was like the baroque equivalent of the Beach Boys. Happy music. But all their songs are the same.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> The For Seasons is one of his few unique pieces. I fell compelled to confess here that I got into college because of Vivaldi's Concerto in Am. I've played most of his work. He was like the baroque equivalent of the Beach Boys. Happy music. But all their songs are the same.




Brilliant. 

The Baroque equivalent of the Beach Boys?  

Love it, and there is just enough truth in that observation for it to sting.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Alli said:


> The For Seasons is one of his few unique pieces. I fell compelled to confess here that I got into college because of Vivaldi's Concerto in Am. I've played most of his work. He was like the baroque equivalent of the Beach Boys. Happy music. But all their songs are the same.




"Barbara Ann is the new Summer."


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Today I've been listening to an Apple Radio station I started from a Dean Martin song, the actual song is inconsequential.  This is probably my favorite genre for background music.  I also have an album of over 200 songs from the 30's.  I find the overall sound calming.  I think it tells my brain "simpler times".


----------



## yaxomoxay

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Today I've been listening to an Apple Radio station I started from a Dean Martin song, the actual song is inconsequential.  This is probably my favorite genre for background music.  I also have an album of over 200 songs from the 30's.  I find the overall sound calming.  I think it tells my brain "simpler times".




Check The Caretaker on YouTube. He takes 1930’s jazzy songs and make them more background-ish.


----------



## DT

Can you save my heavy dirty soul?


_It’s very heavy and incredibly dirty …_


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Every once in a while you come across something that makes you go " More of that please." and then you are left with emptiness because there isn't much or any more of that available.


----------



## Alli

I bought myself a Zen drum so I can listen to spa sounds at my leisure. If I start recording now, I'll have enough ready for the day I can finally go to a spa again.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Falconieri: Chaconne In G.

From the album: Air - A Baroque Journey.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Valente (A): Gagliarda Napolitana - from Air - A Baroque Journey.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Rome - Danger Mouse & Daniele Luppi.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Anon: Rodrigo Martinez- Jordi Savell: Hespèrion XX - Harmonie Universalle.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Calata spagnola - Di Mora - Luz del alva.


----------



## lizkat

Music of Debussy this morning.  Here the Passepied from the Suite Bergamesque.  Jorge Viladoms Weber the pianist.   Lot of arguments over the years about the correct tempo for this piece.   To me this is just about right.  I could listen to this guy all day anyway and his interpretations of Debussy often seem effortless,  but if you listen to a lot of other takes on the Bergamesque Passepied movement, then you can really appreciate the work that goes into Weber's performance.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gnossienne No 1 - Erik Satie.


----------



## Edd

I was going to start a “streaming music” thread but since this exists, I have an urgent question. 

Spotify: For the fucking love a’ god, why doesn’t my Discovery Weekly playlist update? It’s been the same for two months.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

W A Mozart - Piano Concerto No 27.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Having just recently seen “North By Northwest”, I’ve been listening to the score by the great Bernard Herrmann.

I’m unique among my friends in that I’m very into movie and TV scores.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Jordi Savall: Hespèrion XXI - Musica Nova.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Nessun Dorma (this stupid spell-check insisted that I wanted to write "Nissan") - the song Nessun Dorma, from the open Turandot by Puccini sung by the late, great Luciano Pavarotti.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Leoncavallo: Pagliacci - Vesti La Giubba, sung by Luciano Pavarotti.


----------



## Mark

the repetitive beat, dylan's poetic lyrics, a sensual performance.


----------



## DT

Edd70 said:


> I was going to start a “streaming music” thread but since this exists, I have an urgent question.
> 
> Spotify: For the fucking love a’ god, why doesn’t my Discovery Weekly playlist update? It’s been the same for two months.





Is that a playlist you curate with different podcasts, or a single podcast (and episodes)?

If it's the latter, is it an open subscription?  i.e., can you sub in the Apple podcast app just to confirm operation?

I love podcasts, I listen to quite a few, a few on film/TV, some show specific, a few general interview, several tech/science, pop culture, some political/news.


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> Is that a playlist you curate with different podcasts, or a single podcast (and episodes)?
> 
> If it's the latter, is it an open subscription?  i.e., can you sub in the Apple podcast app just to confirm operation?
> 
> I love podcasts, I listen to quite a few, a few on film/TV, some show specific, a few general interview, several tech/science, pop culture, some political/news.



Discovery Weekly is supposed to automatically update every Monday with stuff that appeals to you. I’ve contacted them through Twitter, but they aren’t being super helpful. Gonna get into it more tomorrow.

I love podcasts also. My fave has to be How Did This Get Made?


----------



## DT

Oh, it's like a special playlist based on topics, etc., that's pretty cool.  I don't [regularly] use Spotify, so I don't have a good debugging starting point (i.e., my input is worthless )

*How Did This Get Made? *is good, my favorite general film pod is probably *The Big Picture*, Sean Fennessey is good, he shows up on some other faves (on The Ringer network) like *The Rewatchables,* I like Chris Ryan quite a bit too, he's on a few Ringer pods, and his own show, with Andy Greenwald,* The Watch *(TV review/analysis) is usually very good.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few tracks from REM: Lotus, E-Bow The Letter, Bittersweet Me, Losing My Religion, Everybody Hurts, Bang and Blame among others.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And, I am now listening to - have now graduated to - Seal: 

Prayer For The Dying; Kiss From A Rose; Crazy; Fly Like An Eagle; Future Love Paradise; Bring It On; Show Me; and Don't Cry.


----------



## lizkat

Twitter went a little nuts today for awhile over some tweet that Beethoven's Fifth Symphony is an exemplar of elitist, exclusive, classist music.   I decided not to explore at that particular time why the New York Philharmonic apparently was engaged in this conversation (or a podcast that was the basis of the conversation).   I may look that up later when I'm more in the mood for such a discussion.  However, I decided that I felt badly for ol' Ludwig, who is not around to defend his composition,  and so I have been listening to assorted performances of that symphony tonight.   I don't really care if it's elitist.  It's ripping good music.


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Twitter went a little nuts today for awhile over some tweet that Beethoven's Fifth Symphony is an exemplar of elitist, exclusive, classist music.   I decided not to explore at that particular time why the New York Philharmonic apparently was engaged in this conversation (or a podcast that was the basis of the conversation).   I may look that up later when I'm more in the mood for such a discussion.  However, I decided that I felt badly for ol' Ludwig, who is not around to defend his composition,  and so I have been listening to assorted performances of that symphony tonight.   I don't really care if it's elitist.  It's ripping good music.




I don’t get this at all. If you want to be mad at a composer for their beliefs, start with Wagner and you can have enough to complain about for a lifetime. Beethoven’s 5th has surpassed whatever expectations anybody could have for a piece of music, and thanks to modern technology, you don’t need a massive orchestra every time you want to hear it. You just need a pair of headphones and a cell phone.


----------



## SuperMatt

Björk - Vespertine (full album)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Twitter went a little nuts today for awhile over some tweet that Beethoven's Fifth Symphony is an exemplar of elitist, exclusive, classist music.   I decided not to explore at that particular time why the New York Philharmonic apparently was engaged in this conversation (or a podcast that was the basis of the conversation).   I may look that up later when I'm more in the mood for such a discussion.  However, I decided that I felt badly for ol' Ludwig, who is not around to defend his composition,  and so I have been listening to assorted performances of that symphony tonight.   I don't really care if it's elitist.  It's ripping good music.




I suspect that this may be because classical music has become identified with "middle class" leisure pursuits in some of the countries of western Europe - and, clearly, above all, in the US.

This was not the case in the former communist countries of central & eastern Europe, where classical music was seen as part of the state's cultural identity, hence classical performances were priced so as to be affordable for everyone, and appreciation of a country's classical legacy was hard-wired into the educational system and cultural landscape; attending concerts across eastern Europe, or the old Soviet Union - certainly, the Russian parts - opera houses and jazz halls were full of people of all ages - literally three years of age to ninety - and all social backgrounds, and musical learning, knowledge and expertise was prized and respected in those cultures.

Anyway, this is a supremely and silly - not to mention, uneducated and uninformed - accusation, especially if directed at Beethoven (or Mozart, for that matter); they are not appropriate targets for such an accusation, as both were political "progressives", or - dare one say - possibly even radicals.

@SuperMatt mentions Wagner (and we are back to the old argument of separating the dancer from the dance, in the words of Yeats, or the artist from his art), but, Beethoven - in political terms - was a passionate radical; witness his re-dedication of the Eroica symphony (No 3, which - originally - had been dedicated to Napoleon Bonaparte, a dedication that was furiously scratched out when the Corsican crowned himself Emperor, making it abundantly clear that the secular, egalitarian, and liberal goals of the revolution could be dispensed with, and discarded, at will).


----------



## SuperMatt

Scepticalscribe said:


> I suspect that this may be because classical music has become identified with "middle class" leisure pursuits in some of the countries of western Europe - and, clearly, above all, in the US.
> 
> This was not the case in the former communist countries of central & eastern Europe, where classical music was seen as part of the state's cultural identity, hence classical performances were priced so as to be affordable for everyone, and appreciation of a country's classical legacy was hard-wired into the educational system and cultural landscape; attending concerts across eastern Europe, or the old Soviet Union - certainly, the Russian parts - opera houses and jazz hals were full of people of all ages and social backgrounds, and musical learning, knowledge and expertise was prized and respected in those cultures.
> 
> Anyway, this is a supremely and silly - not to mention, uneducated and uninformed - accusation, especially if directed at Beethoven (or Mozart, for that matter); they are not appropriate targets for such an accusation.
> 
> @SuperMatt mentions Wagner (and we are back to the old argument of separating the dancer from the dance, in the words of Yeats, or the artist from his art), but, Beethoven - in political terms - was a passionate radical; witness his re-dedication of the Eroica symphony (No 3, which - original - had been dedicated to Napoleon Bonaparte, a dedication that was furiously scratched out when the Corsican crowned himself Emperor, making it abundantly clear that the secular, egalitarian, and liberal goals of the revolution could be dispensed with, and discarded, at will).




I don’t want to spend time attacking Wagner. I was just trying to say that Beethoven definitely should NOT be a target. Plus, the argument of classical music somehow being elitist? In almost every part of America, the classical music station is public - no commercials, and supported by the community instead of corporations. It is pop music that’s corporate.

As for becoming a performer of classical music, there are some financial barriers to entry: instruments can be expensive, and you need a private teacher if you want to make a career of it, Good music teachers in the schools can help with this by spotting talented youngsters and connecting them to private teachers, finding them an instrument, etc. if they don’t have the means. That was the case for me as a child, allowing me to have a professional music career. I don’t think that’s the case everywhere though. It’s also quite “uncool” to perform classical music as a kid, which is a shame and deters some talented musicians too.


----------



## lizkat

Listening into the wee hours to Angela Hewitt,  moved on from JS Bach's Well Tempered Clavier volumes and some Messiaen piano works to her recording of Bach's Six Partitas.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bach's six Partitas?  Wonderful 

And what a gorgeous album sleeve.


----------



## lizkat

Whole other thing tonight...

Delbert McClinton,  _*Down into Mexico.*_..  from 2005 album _Cost of Living._

_



_​


----------



## lizkat

And skipping Friday night jazz tonight for assorted reasons, let's have this one up next.


----------



## Arkitect

*Los Temperamentos – Entre Dos Tiempos*





Baroque music from Latin America…

Once in a while something comes along that just lifts you, makes you happy and alive.
Absolutely stunner of an album.

Here's a taste…


----------



## Arkitect

Mein eigenes kleines Bayreuth…

Trying to get above and beyond the godawful politicking and economic Russian roulette our government is playing with the EU.
Reminding myself beauty exists and as long as I have that I might be OK.
As things are going I may end up humming half forgotten melodies one day as the electricity finally sputters out.

Anyway… on topic:

So far enjoying the New York Met's Wagner week. Links
Certainly one of the best Tristan und Isolde I have ever experienced yesterday. Simon Rattle conducting. I just wish that the NY audiences could just sit on their hands, just for say a second or so after something. That Liebestod was astonishing and needed to die away slowly… just give it time to sink in… wipe away your tears and then sure applaud and shout to all high heaven.
*sigh*

Right now enjoying a fine, sumptuous Tannhauser. (Reprehensible in many ways he may be, but Levine certainly knew his way around Wagner. Oh, heh! Takes one to know one I guess!)

Tomorrow the Ring kicks off. and ending Sunday with Parsifal.

I am not a huge Wagner fan. At all. I still largely agree with Rossini, _"Wagner’s operas contain wonderful moments but terrible half hours."_
But those moments do come quite fast and often enough.

Anyway… stepping outside on to the streets and in to shops I have a feeling the world is mad. At least here there is some calm.

PS.
Here is the most astonishing Liebestod ever… just… ever!

Jessye Norman and Herbert von Karajan
One of his last performances and certainly one of her most exquisite.
Rarely will you hear and see such emotion.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> *Los Temperamentos – Entre Dos Tiempos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baroque music from Latin America…
> 
> Once in a while something comes along that just lifts you, makes you happy and alive.
> Absolutely stunner of an album.
> 
> Here's a taste…




Where can one obtain a copy of the actual CD?

That sounds lovely; I adore Baroque music, and (well, as it happens, I have several, at least of the Jordi Savell CDs) love that Latin Americna take on - or, interpretation of - Baroque music.

Thanks for sharing; terrific choice.


----------



## Arkitect

Scepticalscribe said:


> Where can one obtain a copy of the actual CD?
> 
> That suds lovely; I adore Baroque music, and (well, as it happens, I have several, at least of the Jordi Savell CDs) love that Latin Americna take on - or, interpretation of - Baroque music.
> 
> Thanks for sharing; terrific choice.



So far I have only found it available for listening on Spotify, Amazon (Streaming) and Tidal.

Here is a link to their site. There is if I count correctly 4 albums available.

Jordi Savall and Les Voix Humaines / Le concert des Nation: I am also a great fan — and for Beethoven year 2020 they have released the Beethoven symphonies 1—5. Apparently 6—9 will follow soon.






I have always enjoyed HIP (Historically informed performance) ever since the early days of Harnoncourt and Concentus Musicus Wien and these are excellent performances.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> *Los Temperamentos – Entre Dos Tiempos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baroque music from Latin America…
> 
> Once in a while something comes along that just lifts you, makes you happy and alive.
> Absolutely stunner of an album.
> 
> Here's a taste…



I have listened to the 'tempting tasters' on this album, - absolutely lovely - and, at least two of the tracks (different interpretation, obviously), appear on the Jordi Savall (Bailar Cantando) CD, which I have; I love this sort of music.

However, I loathe the rentier model of music, (and far prefer to have my music on my own system, such as in a CD).


Arkitect said:


> So far I have only found it available for listening on Spotify, Amazon (Streaming) and Tidal.
> 
> Here is a link to their site. There is if I count correctly 4 albums available.
> 
> Jordi Savall and Les Voix Humaines / Le concert des Nation: I am also a great fan — and for Beethoven year 2020 they have released the Beethoven symphonies 1—5. Apparently 6—9 will follow soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always enjoyed HIP (Historically informed performance) ever since the early days of Harnoncourt and Concentus Musicus Wien and these are excellent performances.



Thanks very much for the link; much appreciated, & must pay a visit.


----------



## Arkitect

Started the day with…
*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas*

Excellent HIP performance… though I am still puzzled by the bizarre album art.


----------



## SuperMatt

I cannot wait for the pandemic to be over. When it is, I recommend people attend historically informed performances live and in person. I’ve done some through the magic of the Internet and recording at home, and the outcome was pretty good... but it’s much more special to hear the music of Bach or Monteverdi on historic instruments, directed and performed by those who studied to try and follow the techniques used in the 18th century.


----------



## Arkitect

SuperMatt said:


> I cannot wait for the pandemic to be over. When it is, I recommend people attend historically informed performances live and in person. I’ve done some through the magic of the Internet and recording at home, and the outcome was pretty good... but it’s much more special to hear the music of Bach or Monteverdi on historic instruments, directed and performed by those who studied to try and follow the techniques used in the 18th century.




And not just 18th C and earlier… it is a revelation to hear 19th C and 20th C.

There is an excellent Mahler Totenfeier by the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment.

That being said I still have a fondness for the plush big sound orchestras… 
We are incredibly fortunate to have all this at our command.

"The best of times, the worst of times…"


----------



## SuperMatt

Arkitect said:


> And not just 18th C and earlier… it is a revelation to hear 19th C and 20th C.
> 
> There is an excellent Mahler Totenfeier by the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment.
> 
> That being said I still have a fondness for the plush big sound orchestras…
> We are incredibly fortunate to have all this at our command.
> 
> "The best of times, the worst of times…"




I did a Mozart Requiem with “period instruments” and I liked it - it didn’t have the overly dramatic “movie music” treatment that Mozart gets with massive orchestras.


----------



## Arkitect

SuperMatt said:


> I did a Mozart Requiem with “period instruments” and I liked it - it didn’t have the overly dramatic “movie music” treatment that Mozart gets with massive orchestras.



That is true. I find what they may lack in oomph and volume they make up for in texture and detail. Sometimes it is like listening to a piece with a new pair of ears.


----------



## SuperMatt

Bach with period instruments, but using modern technology to perform from home:


----------



## lizkat

Martha Argerich back in 1979, having at Bach's English Suite No. 2 in A minor, BWV 807.   Possibly a bit overcaffeinated but anyway it's done with conviction (and may well convey that even Bach might have said a piano would beat a clavier and a harpsichord).  It snaps me out of any downturn in mood.


----------



## Arkitect

lizkat said:


> Martha Argerich back in 1979, having at Bach's English Suite No. 2 in A minor, BWV 807.   Possibly a bit overcaffeinated but anyway it's done with conviction (and may well convey that even Bach might have said a piano would beat a clavier and a harpsichord).  It snaps me out of any downturn in mood.



In my book Martha  Argerich can do no wrong.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Whole other thing tonight...
> 
> Delbert McClinton,  _*Down into Mexico.*_..  from 2005 album _Cost of Living._
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _​




That is absolutely lovely; this is an artist whose work I have never come across before.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> That is absolutely lovely; this is an artist whose work I have never come across before.




Delbert McClinton has been and remains for me an interesting performer and songwriter, an accomplished musician and it all shows up in his work.   I am not a fan of "country music" in general, but I do really, really like some of McClinton's blues-side ballads, the ones that spin out a whole story you can surely believe happened to somebody somewhere. That one sounded pretty real to me.


----------



## lizkat

Some Tracy Chapman tonight, tracks from her 1988 eponymous album.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few from Jethro Tull: We Used To Know; Bouree; Reasons For Waiting; Living In The Past.


----------



## lizkat

OK all you Pearl Jam fans, livestream video of the 2016  _Ten_ concert coming up Thursday through Saturday -- it was one of two times ever where they played the whole 1991 album and bonus tracks live, a show that ran over three hours.









						Pearl Jam talks about their top Philly moments, and why they’re releasing the video of their legendary ‘Ten’ concert now
					

On Thursday, Pearl Jam is a releasing a video of a 2016 Philadelphia concert where they played their album "Ten" in its entirety. The band is also behind a voter-engagement drive called PJ Votes 2020.




					www.inquirer.com
				






> Now, the band is using the 2016 _Ten_ show as a focal point in its political initiative PJ Votes 2020, which encourages fans to vote by mail in swing states expected to determine the winner of the presidential election, with a focus on Pennsylvania.






> On Thursday — the 30th anniversary of the band’s first performance ever — Pearl Jam will air a video stream of the 32-song, three-hour-plus show on nugs.TV, the live-music platform run by Elkins Park-raised partners Brad Serling and Jon Michael Richter.






> The video, filmed with 11 HD cameras and mixed by Pearl Jam producer Josh Evans, will be available for $14.99 and can be watched anytime between 8 p.m. Thursday and midnight on Saturday.




You don't like Pearl Jam?  Can always just watch the on-again off-again final presidential (or un-presidential) debate on Thursday.    Somehow I might manage to make room for both by fetching up that concert after my Saturday chores.


----------



## Mark

*"And these three men made a solemn vow: John Barleycorn was dead."*






my favourite rendition. when Capaldi comes in on tambourine, i shiver.


----------



## Arkitect

Right now enjoying the Met's broadcast of Philip Glass' opera *Satyagraha*…

Link… It is Free to stream. But be quick only available until 6pm New York time.

I never tire of this wonderful music. Inevitably I am left sobbing quietly into my hanky at the last scene.

Highly. _Highly_ recommended if you like Philip Glass.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Right now enjoying the Met's broadcast of Philip Glass' opera *Satyagraha*…
> 
> Link… It is Free to stream. But be quick only available until 6pm New York time.
> 
> I never tire of this wonderful music. Inevitably I am left sobbing quietly into my hanky at the last scene.
> 
> Highly. _Highly_ recommended if you like Philip Glass.
> 
> View attachment 1090




I love the music of Philip Glass; but only for when I am in certain, specific, moods.


----------



## Arkitect

Scepticalscribe said:


> I love the music of Philip Glass; but only for when I am in certain, specific, moods.



Luckily I found him at a very early age, so he has something for each of my moods… and oh boy, can I be moody! 

Him and Beethoven put me in mind of Lily Bollinger's quote: _"I drink champagne when I'm happy and when I'm sad. Sometimes I drink it when I'm alone. When I have company I consider it obligatory. I trifle with it if I'm not hungry and drink it when I am. Otherwise, I never touch it - unless I'm thirsty."_


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Luckily I found him at a very early age, so he has something for each of my moods… and oh boy, can I be moody!
> 
> Him and Beethoven put me in mind of Lily Bollinger's quote: _"I drink champagne when I'm happy and when I'm sad. Sometimes I drink it when I'm alone. When I have company I consider it obligatory. I trifle with it if I'm not hungry and drink it when I am. Otherwise, I never touch it - unless I'm thirsty."_




Lovely quote, and I see what you mean by including Philip Glass in such a sentence and such a sentiment with the addition of Beethoven. 

For me, Beethoven is a "winter" composer - I rarely feel the need to want to listen to him in summer.

And, Philip Glass is the same; when I am moody (and yes, I can be moody, too), bad-tempered, depressed, gloomy, sorrowful, angry, and fiercely joyful  - the music of Philip Glass resonates with me; in fact, his music confirms - emphatically - whatever prior mood (of these already mentioned) I am already feeling.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Though I'm a few days late with this, Halloween invariably gets me into the mood for Mussorgsky's "Night on Bald Mountain". I prefer the orchestral version, although I have heard it performed for piano. I like them both. The piano version is a nice departure from what most people are more familiar with.

Like much music I know, I came to it by way of movies. As a young man I saw a fun but cheesy (in a "Tales from the Crypt" kind of way) horror movie called "Asylum". "Night on Bald Mountain" accompanies the opening credits as we see a young psychiatrist arrive at the institution in question.

Shortly thereafter we see the same psychiatrist heading upstairs, reacting with disgust to old illustrations depicting mistreatment of the mentally ill. That scene is scored with "Gnomus" from "Pictures at an Exhibition".

Both pieces are a great match of music and imagery, and probably the best parts of the film.


----------



## lizkat

Tonight's Election Night 2020...  and Pennsylvania's a big deal... and so then is Philadelphia.

 On a repeat-one loop while I wrap up supper prep,  I got Springsteen's *Streets of Philadelphia.*


----------



## lizkat

Emily King's *East Side Story* album as I drift off to a short night's sleep...  trying to remember how to sleep fast and wake up smart.   Not that simple when you're not 20-something any more.  Planning to wake up to the Allman Brothers' _Sweet Melissa, _nice 'n' easy.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Baroque it's my favorite period. I just have to go on record as staying I find Vivaldi repetitive and unoriginal.




Hey just because Vivaldi wrote the same concerto grosso 500 times doesn't mean he's repetitive and unoriginal, whassamatta w/ u?   

I'm ok w/ his stuff only in the sense it's so predictable I can work while listening to it and NEVER end up distracted by some discovery as in other Baroque works like oh wow never realized another voice pops in there right before before the modulation.   No.  But it's not elevator music so I like it for background.   My brain listens for a couple minutes and must figure Vivaldi is not a threat, so surely it's ok to ignore it.


----------



## Arkitect

Alli said:


> Baroque it's my favorite period. I just have to go on record as staying *I find Vivaldi repetitive and unoriginal.*






lizkat said:


> Hey just because Vivaldi wrote the same concerto grosso 500 times doesn't mean he's repetitive and unoriginal, whassamatta w/ u?
> 
> I'm ok w/ his stuff only in the sense it's so predictable I can work while listening to it and NEVER end up distracted by some discovery as in other Baroque works like oh wow never realized another voice pops in there right before before the modulation.   No.  But it's not elevator music so I like it for background.   My brain listens for a couple minutes and must figure Vivaldi is not a threat, so surely it's ok to ignore it.



Thems fighting words! 

I am no huge fan of the Baroque. My musical era is the 19th Century with Mahler and Richard Strauss taking me in to the early 20th.

But! I will always fight Vivaldi's corner. I am an unashamed admirer of Vivaldi's inventiveness. And no, that doesn't mean just the Four Seasons.
Personally, I much prefer Vivaldi to Bach with his dreary religious mania. The album covers influence me probably; Need a Bach album cover? Check our stock of suffering Christs nailed to a piece of wood and choose one. Done and dusted.
It is a philosophical world view I have not much stomach for.

Bach apparently liked him well enough to *cough* transcribe (read copy) his concertos. It is known now that Bach transcribed 11 Vivaldi concertos.

Now Antonio Vivaldi? Lots of sunshine and wine and song and dancing and Venetian mists over the lagoon… Life.

Stravinsky said famously Vivaldi wrote the same concerto 400 times over and the slander stuck. Ever since then people have just taken it for granted and repeated it. Because, yeah, Igor. Also bear in mind that when Stravinsky said that Vivaldi had only recently been rediscovered (1959). Not a lot was known about his music.

Give him another try. Stray beyond the Four Seasons and listen to the HIP orchestras. They do magic.

He is directly emotional and that is no bad thing. Sure, he is fond of using circular progressions. But more often than not he uses these themes in a very creative way.

Now, Mozart? Goodness knows, he is yawn inducing! Apart from the last few symphonies, Don Giovanni and Nozze di Figaro? I give him a miss.

I'll now go and have a lie down.


----------



## Arkitect

This is a superb new recording. A reminder that Russia is not just evil Putin and cronies.

A genuinely fresh HIP view of Beethoven's Violin Concerto

Some recordings feature a piano in the cadenza. (I think Harnoncourt and Gidon Kremer were the first)
This recording however goes further and has a fortepiano as an obligato right through. Not intrusively, but an added voice. It is very effective.

Needless to say it has divided "critics". But then, what do they know?

My gut and ears say: _"I like this! Give me more."_ Though, I am also prone to finishing a box of Marrons Glacé or Mozart Kugeln. so my "good taste" is not infallible. 


*Dmitry Sinkovsky Soloist
Orchestra: Musica Viva*


----------



## DT

I've been listening to some amazing, talented, brilliant women:  Fiona, P.J.,  Brittany Howard ...

Specific suggestions available upon request.


----------



## lizkat

Po' Girl...  _*Mercy*_ -- from 2004 album _Vagabond Lullabies_








Spoiler: Lyrics



I was headed for the border, trying to get back on my feet
Though the nights were getting colder, I remember the heat.
My desire burning like a flame, like the desert wants rain
Calling like a freight train, coming back to you again.

And I say mercy , mercy me, I can't get no peace;
I say mercy, mercy me, I can't get no peace

I was feeling so much older, this wicked world seemed cruel and hard
'Til I laid my weary shoulders on a bed of California stars.
Was it something in the moonlight ?  Souls were stirring up the air
Waves were washing on the shoreline, there was magic everywhere.

And I say mercy , mercy me, I can't get no peace;
I say mercy, mercy me, I can't get no peace.


----------



## lizkat

Can't steal all memory even when most of it has slipped away

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1325876653650800640/


----------



## Arkitect

lizkat said:


> Can't steal all memory even when most of it has slipped away
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1325876653650800640/



That is beautiful.
I often wonder that, if I do slip down the dementia route, hopefully there will be someone kind enough to play music for me. I never doubt its power to heal — even if just in the moment — and the flashes of "in the room" memory it brings so often.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Can't steal all memory even when most of it has slipped away
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1325876653650800640/






Arkitect said:


> That is beautiful.
> I often wonder that, if I do slip down the dementia route, hopefully there will be someone kind enough to play music for me. I never doubt its power to heal — even if just in the moment — and the flashes of "in the room" memory it brings so often.




Beautiful, bitter-sweet, brilliant, haunting and heart-breaking all at once.   Lovely.

My mother always responded positively to music, her face would light up, and, as ABBA - which she loved - put a smile on her face (she would sometimes try to conduct to the music when in an especially sunny mood) we had ABBA playing almost non-stop for the last few years of her life.


----------



## MarkusL

Currently I can't get enough of Laibach, Slovenia's greatest cultural export (sorry Melania). Check out these audience reactions!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Under Your Thumb - Godley & Creme.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Freedom 90, Cowboys And Angels  - both by George Michael.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And, a few from Genesis.

Earlier tonight, my brother phoned me. Spotify (something I have never used) suggested to him the track "I Know What I Like" by Genesis, and he remembered that I really liked that track (and that group) and so, with that in mind, he phoned me. 

So, before I listen to that track, I am playing Mama, by Genesis.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Selling England By The Pound - Genesis.


----------



## lizkat

Total escapism here...   Mexican vocalist Fey singing *Aire*, a seemingly gauzy dance track from her 2005 album _Fuerza del Destino_, a tribute to the '90s Spanish synthpop group Mecano... although Mecano's lyric somewhat gainsays the tossed-off effect of the song as Fey performs it.   But never mind, whatever it takes to let me pin another couple yards of binding onto a project to move it towards the done pile...  and clear all politics from my mind for awhile.


----------



## lizkat

And more gettin' away from it all...   a hop across the pond and back aways





,


----------



## lizkat

Fave end-of-playlist song for a friend who was still sometimes afraid of the dark as an adult.   Thinking about him tonight and wondering how the heck people like that make it through covid lockups by themselves.  Music has to help, I only hope it comes to mind when it's needed.


----------



## lizkat

Hitting up the blues playlists today...    Beth Hart and Joe Bonamassa,  some tracks from  2011 covers album _*Don't Explain*_


----------



## lizkat

Hopping across the pond again...    Muse:  _*Butterflies and Hurricanes*_ from the 2003 album _Absolutio_n.








Spoiler: lyrics



Change everything you are
And everything you were
Your number has been called

Fights and battles have begun
Revenge will surely come
Your hard times are ahead

Best, you've got to be the best
You've got to change the world
And use this chance to be heard
Your time is now

Change everything you are
And everything you were
Your number has been called

Fights and battles have begun
Revenge will surely come
Your hard times are ahead

Best, you've got to be the best
You've got to change the world
And use this chance to be heard
Your time is now

Dont let yourself down
And dont let yourself go
Your last chance has arrived

Best, you've got to be the best
You've got to change the world
And use this chance to be heard
Your time is now


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> And more gettin' away from it all...   a hop across the pond and back aways
> 
> View attachment 1509
> 
> ,



Potty mouthed young lady! But I also have that album!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Rubber Soul - The Beatles.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Potty mouthed young lady! But I also have that album!




Ah, I love the expression "potty-mouthed"; so descriptive and expressive, without, in itself, being either coarse, crude, or, indeed, "potty-mouthed."


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah, I love the expression "potty-mouthed"; so descriptive and expressive, without, in itself, being either coarse, crude, or, indeed, "potty-mouthed."



It does manage that...     I have liked a fair number of Allen's songs whether or not she was letting the potty mouth take over.   She has sung  -- as confession, satire, critique, take yer pick--  about matters in relationships that in real life can be difficult to confess to, or to confront, either in oneself or in a partner...   or moving farther away, in a family member, colleague, acquaintance.  

When I first heard her, I was about as taken aback as when listening to a few of Thea Gilmore's songs.   Not taken aback by the songs themselves, or the choice of coarse language,  but my 'oh yeah!" identification with the feelings of the various persona in the songs. 

That said, I might not be happy if I heard some of Lily Allen's offerings issuing from the music app on a sub-teen kin's computing gear.  But I grew up in an era where a lot of things were left to the imagination for far longer, and where some things were at most left in double-entendre mode,  or just not sung about at all, at least not in country or early rock genre.  Jazz and blues were sometimes more explicit,  but a fair number of those were "coded" references as well.  And maybe that was just as well.

 Plenty of time to discover potty mouth has its place on occasion... just not in as many times and places as one might begin to assume as time goes on.  And that is the real problem in overindulging in such language, even in private.   My aunt once counseled me when I dropped an F-bomb after pinsticking myself while fixing a skirt hem in her presence,  "I'd save that one for when you drop a skillet on your slippered foot in the kitchen...  it's bound to happen sometime, my dear, and how disappointing not to have reserved a suitably emphatic word for that situation."


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> ........
> 
> Plenty of time to discover potty mouth has its place on occasion... just not in as many times and places as one might begin to assume as time goes on.  And that is the real problem in overindulging in such language, even in private.   My aunt once counseled me when I dropped an F-bomb after pinsticking myself while fixing a skirt hem in her presence,  "I'd save that one for when you drop a skillet on your slippered foot in the kitchen...  it's bound to happen sometime, my dear, and how disappointing not to have reserved a suitably emphatic word for that situation."



Brilliant; I love the quote from your aunt.

And quite right, too.

Such terms should be used sparingly, judiciously, perhaps parsimoniously, which will serve to give them greater weight and heft when someone does give voice to them.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Revolver - The Beatles.


----------



## lizkat

Good Charlotte -  _*March On*_  (from 2007 album  Good Morning Revival)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Seanachas - by Clannad, from the album Lore.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dúlamán - by Clannad.


----------



## Edd

Running on Empty, by Fontaine.

Heard this song on a Justified episode today. Pretty Mazzy Starr-y which is a good thing to me. Goddamn, I love Justified.


----------



## lizkat

_*Tennessee Traveler*_, performed by the late and legendary dobro player MIke Auldrich and equally talented friends, from his eponymous album of 1992. Bluegrass is the thing for snapping out of November greys...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few from David Munrow: Early Music Consort of London - Henry VIII And His Six Wives.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few from Los Panchos, - 20 Éxitos De Oro De Los Panchos.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Several from Los Lobos.


----------



## leekohler2

Oh man, discovered this on accident on YouTube. I love this band, very 80s in a good way. They're gonna do well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Philip Glass - The Hours - Morning Passages.


----------



## lizkat

It's Beethoven's birthday, but I'm playing selections from Jack Johnson.  Could be the tropical album cover.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> It's Beethoven's birthday, but I'm playing selections from Jack Johnson.  Could be the tropical album cover.
> 
> View attachment 1895​




That album cover is absolutely gorgeous.

And, tropical or not, to my mind (ear?) Beethoven is a winter composer.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> That album cover is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> And, tropical or not, to my mind (ear?) Beethoven is a winter composer.





Well if the ghost of Beethoven is offended on his birthday by our not having played enough of his music all year, I guess this would be the day to show his hand lol.    I thought for awhile of playing the Pastoral symphony to try to placate him but figured probably too late for that since the snow is arriving,  so went with Hawaiian-influenced stuff instead.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Well if the ghost of Beethoven is offended on his birthday by our not having played enough of his music all year, I guess this would be the day to show his hand lol.    I thought for awhile of playing the Pastoral symphony to try to placate him but figured probably too late for that since the snow is arriving,  so went with Hawaiian-influenced stuff instead.




My mother loved the Pastoral symphony, and told me that it was her favourite when she was young.


----------



## lizkat

Tonight the Horn Suite in F from Handel's Water Music.   Weird to pick that on a night when if there's any water around here it's frozen solid, but my eye fell on it in passing so here I am, transported in my imagination to a summer night on the Thames:

From the link:   The first performance of the Water Music is recorded in The Daily Courant, the first British daily newspaper. At about 8 p.m. on Wednesday, 17 July 1717, King George I and several aristocrats boarded a royal barge at Whitehall Palace, for an excursion up the Thames toward Chelsea. The rising tide propelled the barge upstream without rowing. Another barge, provided by the City of London, contained about 50 musicians who performed Handel's music. Many other Londoners also took to the river to hear the concert. According to The Courant, "the whole River in a manner was covered" with boats and barges. On arriving at Chelsea, the king left his barge, then returned to it at about 11 p.m. for the return trip. The king was so pleased with Water Music that he ordered it to be repeated at least three times, both on the trip upstream to Chelsea and on the return, until he landed again at Whitehall.​


----------



## lizkat

Today a whole other mood since reading more of the newspapers than in the previous few days.  Yah so today it's selections from Blue Öyster Cult including _*This Ain't the Summer of Love.*_


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Grandbrothers - All The Unknown.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few from Mogwai.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man: A Mass For Peace: Sanctus.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Karen Gafurdjanov - Yor Uzga, from the album Gypsy Groove.


----------



## User.45

Sadly, this is what I consider warm and fuzzy to my soul:
(the weird thing about this guy is that he does a great job hiding that there is actual composition involved. He spends 2 minutes to build up a main theme that he expands for half a minute then destroys the whole thing because fuck everybody).


----------



## lizkat

PearsonX said:


> Sadly, this is what I consider warm and fuzzy to my soul:
> (the weird thing about this guy is that he does a great job hiding that there is actual composition involved. He spends 2 minutes to build up a main theme that he expands for half a minute then destroys the whole thing because fuck everybody).




Yep, nailed what happened there all right.    Not bad at the outset.  But it's like a poet got caught up in a first line and somehow couldn't get out of the thing alive.


----------



## lizkat

Beethoven for me this afternoon, his Fourth Symphony.   It tends to get short shrift in performances but it's wonderful,  was written during a summer and fall:  cheerful, sunny, hints of sadness. Elegant construction. All the woodwinds get to shine at one point or another.    My recording is from a old box set, Szell / Cleveland.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dire Straits.

Several songs, starting with Sultans of Swing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms.


----------



## Thomas Veil

* Sigh. *

I got up this morning and read a little news, and of course Covid was a part of it.

For weeks now we've been talking about how it's getting worse and how many people are going to die before it gets better, and how we need to not have large family celebrations together.

Mostly I deal with it, but I made the mistake of playing a few Christmas carols. On came Linda Ronstadt singing a slow, soulful version of "Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas".

*Lord*, did that make me teary-eyed and depressed.

Have yourself a merry little Christmas
Let your heart be light
Next year all
Our troubles will be out of sight​​Have yourself a merry little Christmas
Make the Yule-tide gay
From now on
Our troubles will be miles away​​Here we are as in olden days
Happy golden days of yore
Faithful friends who are dear to us
Gather near to us once more​​Through the years we all will be together
If the fates allow
Hang a shining star upon the highest bough
And have yourself a merry little Christmas now​​Here we are as in olden days
Happy golden days of yore
Faithful friends who are dear to us
Gather near to us once more​​Through the years we all will be together
If the fates allow
Until then we'll have to muddle through somehow
And have yourself a merry little Christmas now.​​It's a good thing the beginning of the end is in sight. In the days of Covid, that song is ****ing depressing. ​


----------



## lizkat

I have fished out this performance of "This Christmastide" (Jessye's Carol) for a few years now.   US Army Band featuring Master Sergeant Leigh Ann Hinton.   It's not quite the same as when Jessye Norman sang this classic written for her by Donald Fraser, but a beautiful performance here nonetheless.   Your US tax dollars at work, December 2016.


----------



## Clix Pix

So far this holiday season I have yet to play any Christmas music.....just haven't really been in the mood for it.   Maybe closer to the time, such as the day before Christmas Eve or something I'll decide it's time.


----------



## SuperMatt

Watching Otello’s final aria “niun mi tema” on Stingray Classica channel(Pluto TV)... odd staging has him cutting his own throat but then singing for another minute or two... how does that work?


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well, people are advised to sing from their diaphragm... 

(Reminds me of that old Steve Martin bit, where upon hearing that advice offered to a woman, he got this horrified look on his face and said, "That'd take _years_ and _years_ to learn!!")


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I have fished out this performance of "This Christmastide" (Jessye's Carol) for a few years now.   US Army Band featuring Master Sergeant Leigh Ann Hinton.   It's not quite the same as when Jessye Norman sang this classic written for her by Donald Fraser, but a beautiful performance here nonetheless.   Your US tax dollars at work, December 2016.






Clix Pix said:


> So far this holiday season I have yet to play any Christmas music.....just haven't really been in the mood for it.   Maybe closer to the time, such as the day before Christmas Eve or something I'll decide it's time.




Partly because it is a Covid lock-down world, and, as a consequence, instead of traveling to stay for a while over Christmas, for, we will not be seeing each other this Christmas, partly because tomorrow is the anniversary of my mother's death, and thus, today, I attended church, read a reading, and my mother was mentioned, - my brother attended by webcam - and partly, because - thinking ofmy other - he told me that he had spent much of yesterday listening to Christmas music - my brother phoned me this evening for a chat.

One of his recommendations is George Michael's (from his Wham! days) Last Christmas, especially some of the cover versions.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Nuages - Django Reinhardt.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordinary World - Duran Duran


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The soundtrack from the movie Frida (music by Eliot Goldenthal).  

Some years ago, not quite a decade ago - I had the privilege of visiting an art exhibition - a stunning exhibition - of the works of Frida Kahlo (the exhibition also included some of the works of her husband Diego Rivera); haunting, brilliant, unforgettable.


----------



## lizkat

Gettin' away from it all the day before the solstice with a bunch of Dave Matthews Band tracks.


----------



## lizkat

*Really* gettin' away from it all now_... _to France.  Patrick Bruel's album_ Lequel de Nous.  _Here is "Tout change si vite."


----------



## lizkat

The season of light slowly returning..     George Winston / Windham Hill,    the *December* album​








YouTube link to the full studio album


----------



## Huntn

I love a broad spectrum of classical music, but spend most of my time these days listening to Classical Rock as they call it.  Off the top of my head, I’d zero in on: Mozart- Eine kleine Nachtmusik


----------



## Scepticalscribe

For me, just now, a little Baroque classical music this afternoon, on this particular day seems to be in order: I am listening to Albinoni, (from Albinoni's Adagios) Oboe Concerto in D Minor.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Some (more) Baroque this Christmas afternoon: 

J. S. Bach: Concerto in A Minor for 4 Harpsichords.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Jordi Savall: Hespèrion XXI, La Capella Reial De Catalunya, Tembembe Ensamble Continuo - Bailar Cantando (Fiesta Mestizia En El Peru)_Codex Trujillo_Ca. 1780.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> For me, just now, a little Baroque classical music this afternoon, on this particular day seems to be in order: I am listening to Albinoni, (from Albinoni's Adagios) Oboe Concerto in D Minor.




I love these concerti too! I have them performed by Anthony Camden (John Giorgiadis / London Virtuosi)
EDIT:  oops...  not Thomas Camden,  Anthony Camden!





​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

William Croft: Ground in C Minor.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Guido Balestracci - L'Amoroso (from an album by the name of Baroque Extravagances) - a few tracks: Tenore di Zefiro, Gagliarda, Ciaconna, and Ballo della Battaglia, among others.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Claudio Monteverdi - Laetatus Sum.


----------



## lizkat

Benjamin Britten, Ceremony of Carols.    





​​St Jacobs Ungdomskör performs this work in concert, at St Jacobs Kyrka 2014-01-06. 

Conductor: Mikael Wedar
Harp: Margareta Nilsson

00:00 01. "Procession"
02:16 02. "Wolcum Yole!"
03:52 03. "There is no Rose"
06:34 04a. "That yonge child" (solo: Emma Persson)
08:19 04b. "Balulalow"  (solo Elina Wallinder)
09:49 05. "As dew in Aprille"
11:01 06. "This little Babe" 
12:42 07. "Interlude" (solo harp)
16:50 08. "In Freezing Winter Night" (solo: Jeanette Britan, Hannes Lissenko, Anna Erikssson, Jacob Helldén)
20:57 09. "Spring Carol" (solo: Jorunn Palmkvist, Jennika Antila)
22:22 10. "Deo Gracias"


----------



## lizkat

Tracks from New Order's *Power, Corruption and Lies* (1983).


----------



## lizkat

Jazz pianist Michel Camilo, 2006 album *Spirit of the Moment.  *His drummer here is Dafnis Prieto, bass Charles Flores.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ludovico Einaudi - The Waves


----------



## Scepticalscribe

El Nuevo Mundo, Folias Criollas: (La Ruta Del Nuevo Mundo) - Jordi Savall - Hespèrion XXI La Capella Reial De Catalunya.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Still with Jordi Savall and Hespèrion XXI - Esprit Des Balkans.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Jordi Savall & Hespèrion XXI - Granada 1013-1502.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Jordi Savall & Hespèrion XX - Harmonie Universelle.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Jordi Savall & Hespèrion XXI - Musica Nova.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pepe & The Bottle Blondes: Latenight Betty.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ronald Binge - The Watermill.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Windmills Of Your Mind - Noel Harrison.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Where Do You Go To (My Lovely) - Peter Starstedt.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I Hear You Breathing In - Eleanor McEvoy - A Woman's Heart (CD).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

After The Ball - Frances Black - A Woman's Heart (CD).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

If My Complaints - Diary Of A Troll Woman - Per Kelt.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Lonesome Boatman - The Fureys & Davey Arthur.


----------



## lizkat

Chopin for me tonight, Vladimir Ashkenazy performing the 4 ballades and 4 scherzi in the remastered Decca recordings from 1964 and 1967.  The debate over merits of Ashkenazy's performances of Chopin over the years may well prove endless, but for the particlar works here I do prefer these earlier and (comparatively) understated versions.


Here is the Ballade 3 in A flat Op 47


----------



## lizkat

The Derek Trucks Band...  some tracks from their 2006 _*Songlines *_album.    Here's  _This Sky_.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Chopin for me tonight, Vladimir Ashkenazy performing the 4 ballades and 4 scherzi in the remastered Decca recordings from 1964 and 1967.  The debate over merits of Ashkenazy's performances of Chopin over the years may well prove endless, but for the particlar works here I do prefer these earlier and (comparatively) understated versions.
> 
> 
> Here is the Ballade 3 in A flat Op 47




My mother introduced me to the music of Chopin when I was a child, and I also remember her clear instructions at the time re the correct pronunciation of his name.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> My mother introduced me to the music of Chopin when I was a child, and I also remember her clear instructions at the time re the correct pronunciation of his name.




Hah, I remember trying to sound out the pronunciation of Shostakovitch when I first saw it on the album cover of some recording my mother had purchased.  Couldn't figure out what syllable took the emphasis.  That proved quite a stumbling block, even after I learned to say it properly, since if ever after that I hesitated for even an instant while thinking about it, I was unsure all over again how it went.

And so in his honor I will rummage around tonight in my playlists and find something of his to enjoy, not having visited that section of my music library in quite awhile.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Hah, I remember trying to sound out the pronunciation of Shostakovitch when I first saw it on the album cover of some recording my mother had purchased.  Couldn't figure out what syllable took the emphasis.  That proved quite a stumbling block, even after I learned to say it properly, since if ever after that I hesitated for even an instant while thinking about it, I was unsure all over again how it went.
> 
> And so in his honor I will rummage around tonight in my playlists and find something of his to enjoy, not having visited that section of my music library in quite awhile.




As a child, I recall how fascinated I was by the difference in how with my (phonetics derived from English) I would have prononced the name "Chopin" and how my mother instructed me to pronounce it.

And, ah, yes, the Russians......a whole different set of sounds.  And spellings.

I remember my fierce struggle to spell "Tchaikovsky" (because I wanted to write about how much I liked the Nutcracker Suite") correctly in primary school.

Re Dmitri Shostakovich (or, Shostakovich), might I suggest the Suite for Jazz, No 2, the Waltz?


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> As a child, I recall how fascinated I was by the difference in how with my (phonetics derived from English) I would have prononced the name "Chopin" and how my mother instructed me to pronounce it.
> 
> And, ah, yes, the Russians......a whole different set of sounds.  And spellings.
> 
> I remember my fierce struggle to spell "Tchaikovsky" (because I wanted to write about how much I liked the Nutcracker Suite") correctly in primary school.
> 
> Re Dmitri Shostakovich (or, Shostakovich), might I suggest the Suite for Jazz, No 2, the Waltz?




I think I have someplace a recording of the jazz suites and ballet music, not sure I uploaded it to my itunes library but I bet I can find performances in Apple Music, so that's a good idea!


----------



## lizkat

Too lazy to switch up to my Apple Music library and look for that Shostakovich, figured I have some of his other works on hand in a music library I've been working on lately to straighten out the tags... 

Right, so I go to main panel and click in composer and then type 'Dm' as that library hasn't had its composer names flipped properly to have last name first...   so what pops up but 'Dmitri Kabalevsky.'  

Heh, nice try.    But I ended up listening to a Kabalevsky cello concerto anyway.  It's on an album with assorted cello pieces by Kabalevsky and Prokoviev, performed by Leonard Elschenbroich.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Too lazy to switch up to my Apple Music library and look for that Shostakovich, figured I have some of his other works on hand in a music library I've been working on lately to straighten out the tags...
> 
> Right, so I go to main panel and click in composer and then type 'Dm' as that library hasn't had its composer names flipped properly to have last name first...   so what pops up but 'Dmitri Kabalevsky.'
> 
> Heh, nice try.    But I ended up listening to a Kabalevsky cello concerto anyway.  It's on an album with assorted cello pieces by Kabalevsky and Prokoviev, performed by Leonard Elschenbroich.
> 
> View attachment 2237




Yes, quite some years ago, a Russian friend kindly gave me a CD of the music of Kabalevsky; Prokofiev, I love.


----------



## lizkat

The Horn Suite sections of Handel's Water Music.  Academy of Ancient Music led by Christopher Hogwood.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bolero - by Maurice Ravel, as danced to by Jayne Torvill and Christopher Dean in Sarajevo at the Winter Olympics in 1984.


----------



## lizkat

Janis Joplin,  the Pearl album.


----------



## Clix Pix

Janis -- one of a kind, a simply fascinating individual and performer!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Jordi Savall - Hespèrion XXI - Ostinato.


----------



## lizkat

So this afternoon some works by Prokofiev and Ravel for piano, four hands, performed by Martha Argerich and Mikhail Pletnev

I always haul this album out and play it a few times at Christmas every year.  The album won a Grammy for best chamber music performance in 2005.





Part of it is Ravel's Ma Mére L'Oye (Mother Goose),  originally just a set of five piano duets that the composer wrote for the very young children of some friends. Another friend later transcribed it for solo piano,  and Ravel himself later orchestrated it into the score that's probably best known in performance, but he also then further elaborated on it as a full ballet score.

The rest of the album is a performance of Mikhail Pletnev's promised gift to Martha Argerich (doubtless hence the whimsical artwork): a score for two pianos, four hands based on Prokofiev's Cinderella ballet. The score is Pletnev's own selection, arrangement and reordering of sections of the orchestral version of the work.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Jordi Savell - The Routes of Slavery.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Jordi Savell - The Routes of Slavery.




Someone said there was a concert DVD of that,  I keep meaning to look it up.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Someone said there was a concert DVD of that,  I keep meaning to look it up.




I have (or, I think I have) the standard CD.

But, it is lovely listening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> So this afternoon some works by Prokofiev and Ravel for piano, four hands, performed by Martha Argerich and Mikhail Pletnev
> 
> I always haul this album out and play it a few times at Christmas every year.  The album won a Grammy for best chamber music performance in 2005.
> 
> View attachment 2271​
> 
> Part of it is Ravel's Ma Mére L'Oye (Mother Goose),  originally just a set of five piano duets that the composer wrote for the very young children of some friends. Another friend later transcribed it for solo piano,  and Ravel himself later orchestrated it into the score that's probably best known in performance, but he also then further elaborated on it as a full ballet score.
> 
> The rest of the album is a performance of Mikhail Pletnev's promised gift to Martha Argerich (doubtless hence the whimsical artwork): a score for two pianos, four hands based on Prokofiev's Cinderella ballet. The score is Pletnev's own selection, arrangement and reordering of sections of the orchestral version of the work.




Gorgeous album sleeve art.

I am still with Jordi Savall.

Jordi Savall & Hespèrion XXI - Venezia Millenaria.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ketèlbey - In A Persian Market.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Antonio Soler - Fandango.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I enjoyed listening to the Vienna New Year's Concert today.


----------



## SuperMatt

What speed should Beethoven’s music be played at? It seems perhaps his metronome markings in the score aren’t as they seem. Conductors have ignored the markings for years because they seem much too fast. Recently however, “historically informed” performances have taken the prescribed markings, and the performances have been described as frantically fast.

So, they have been trying to figure out what might be the problem: Beethoven’s metronome, or rather his inability to read it properly.









						Big data will analyze the mystery of Beethoven's metronome
					

Data science and physics research at the Universidad Carlos III de Madrid and UNED has analysed a centuries-old controversy over Beethoven's annotations about the tempo (the playing speed) of his works, which is considered to be too fast based on these marks. In this study, published in the PLOS...



					www.eurekalert.org


----------



## Scepticalscribe

SuperMatt said:


> What speed should Beethoven’s music be played at? It seems perhaps his metronome markings in the score aren’t as they seem. Conductors have ignored the markings for years because they seem much too fast. Recently however, “historically informed” performances have taken the prescribed markings, and the performances have been described as frantically fast.
> 
> So, they have been trying to figure out what might be the problem: Beethoven’s metronome, or rather his inability to read it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big data will analyze the mystery of Beethoven's metronome
> 
> 
> Data science and physics research at the Universidad Carlos III de Madrid and UNED has analysed a centuries-old controversy over Beethoven's annotations about the tempo (the playing speed) of his works, which is considered to be too fast based on these marks. In this study, published in the PLOS...
> 
> 
> 
> www.eurekalert.org




Fascinating. 

And reminiscent of the disagreemment over the speed of the French national anthem, or, rather, the speed at which it should be played.

In recent decades, well, since M. Mitterrand was elected to office in 1981 as  President of France for the Socilaist Party, and subsequently decided that the Marseillaise should be played at a faster speed, reflecting its revolutionary heritage (and perhaps the speed at which it was originaly played when it was first composed), a decision reversed by his Gaullist successors, who insisted on a slower (more sedate) tempo, this had beocme a political matter, as well one of histiry, of music and of artistic sensibility.

Those on the left


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Spiritual - Charlie Haden and Pat Metheny, from the album Beyond the Missouri Sky.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Spiritual - Charlie Haden and Pat Metheny, from the album Beyond the Missouri Sky.




Thanks for posting that reference.   I have listened to that whole album a few times over today.  So calming.  Just what I need!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Thanks for posting that reference.   I have listened to that whole album a few times over today.  So calming.  Just what I need!




It is a lovely album; glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Take 30 & chill in the lab with me...


----------



## lizkat

Madeleine Peyroux.  Tracks from her 2009 album _*Bare Bones.*_


_*


*_​


----------



## lizkat

Some works of Handel including 3 oboe concerti.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother recommended that I listen to the Hypnotic Brass Ensemble (which he discovered during the current lockdown and thought I would like) and that is exactly what I am doing just now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Furniture - Horslips.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few from the Human League: Don't Yuou Want Me; Love Action; Mirror Man; The Lebanon; Love Is All That Matters; Louise; Together In Electric Dreams; and Human.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Miss Sarajevo - Bono/Luciano Pavarotti.


----------



## lizkat

Alan Hovhaness -  Symphony No, 2, Op. 132, Mysterious Mountain.    Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony (1958). This was the first recording of this 1955 composition,  and it remains the most preferred one all this time later.


----------



## Arkitect

Scepticalscribe said:


> Decent Brother recommended that I listen to the Hypnotic Brass Ensemble (which he discovered during the current lockdown and* thought I would like)* and that is exactly what I am doing just now.



Did you?
My husband is a definite fan.



lizkat said:


> Alan Hovhaness -  Symphony No, 2, Op. 132, Mysterious Mountain.    Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony (1958). This was the first recording of this 1955 composition,  and it remains the most preferred one all this time later.



Hovhaness. My introduction to his sound world was by way of the wonderful Cosmos… Symphony No.19.

I never warmed to him outside of his slow movements. Perhaps I should give him another listen with my _much_ older and wiser ears.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Did you?
> My husband is a definite fan.
> 
> 
> Hovhaness. My introduction to his sound world was by way of the wonderful Cosmos… Symphony No.19.
> 
> I never warmed to him outside of his slow movements. Perhaps I should give him another listen with my _much_ older and wiser ears.




Yes, I did like them.   

Decent Brother regularly phones (or texts, or even somtimes DMs me by tweet with musical recommendations he thinks I would like).

Just now, I am listening to Nuestra Ultima Cita - Ibrahim Ferrer - Buena Vista Social Club.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And that brings a prompt, a reminder, to listen to one of the greatest albums of the modern era, timelss and simply awesome, The Buena Vista Social Club.

In another life, a pre-Covid life, I even had the privilege of hearing them play, live......during a European tour around 20 years ago.


----------



## lizkat

Mozart piano concertos 21 and 23 for me tonight...   Murray Perahia, English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> A few from the Human League: Don't Yuou Want Me; Love Action; Mirror Man; The Lebanon; Love Is All That Matters; Louise; Together In Electric Dreams; and Human.




I love Human League's later synth-dance-pop, but have you ever listened to their much earlier material?  It's before the two female singers joined, it's darker, more trance electronic, really neat stuff.  Probably the most notable of their earlier work is Being Boiled (partially, a protest anthem against silk farming of all things ...)

This is the version from the album Travelogue, there's a few versions, I like this slightly faster, more musically dense take:


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Mozart piano concertos 21 and 23 for me tonight...   Murray Perahia, English Chamber Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 2887




Mozart is always wonderful.  Timeless.  Awesome.

I am listening to "Rome" (the CD), by D Luppi & R Burton.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


>




Billy Idol is who kept me awake on my wee hours commutes upstate when I still worked in the city.  I'm not especially partial to Rebel Yell but I love me some tracks off the 1988 Vital Idol! albums -  White Wedding (Shotgun Mix),  Mony Mony (Downtown mix) and Hot in the City (Exterminator mix).

And no it never occurred to me to wonder about the guy's politics.  I can compartmentalize like crazy when it comes to music I happen to like.   Certainly the politics (never mind assorted other attributes) of some composers of the waaaaay pre-rock'n'roll era were *not* all that palatable either.   So the purists among liberal lefties can come and pry my Billy Idol CDs outta my cold dead rack system some day.

Trump campaign shoulda grabbed some crowd scenes off that video you posted... clips from that would have looked even better than the Cavs' victory parade that some of his fans tried to pass off to Breitbart as the crowd that had turned up to his Jacksonville rally back in the day.

EDIT:  got tangled up in my grammar, was missing a "not" back there....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Billy Idol is who kept me awake on my wee hours commutes upstate when I still worked in the city.  I'm not especially partial to Rebel Yell but I love me some tracks off the 1988 Vital Idol! albums -  White Wedding (Shotgun Mix),  Mony Mony (Downtown mix) and Hot in the City (Exterminator mix).
> 
> And no it never occurred to me to wonder about the guy's politics.  I can compartmentalize like crazy when it comes to music I happen to like.   Certainly the politics (never mind assorted other attributes) of some composers of the waaaaay pre-rock'n'roll era were *not* all that palatable either.   So the purists among liberal lefties can come and pry my Billy Idol CDs outta my cold dead rack system some day.
> 
> Trump campaign shoulda grabbed some crowd scenes off that video you posted... clips from that would have looked even better than the Cavs' victory parade that some of his fans tried to pass off to Breitbart as the crowd that had turned up to his Jacksonville rally back in the day.




Yep.

And here, I must confess that this particular dilemma (it brings to mind the old Yeats line - how can we separate the dancer from the dance?) is not unknown to me.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yep.
> 
> And here, I must confess that this particular dilemma (it brings to mind the old Yeats line - how can we separate the dancer from the dance?) is not unknown to me.




I fixed a missing "not" in my post that you quoted...    must time for more java... 

Yah I have been having my moments learning to separate the James Levine who was fired by the Metropolitan Opera back in 2018 from the one who conducts music I love in some of my music library.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The "not" has since been added in your quoted post.

I don't think that I had noticed its absence, as I understood (and sympathised with) what you were saying, and similar dilemmas have occurred in my life, earlier.

Could one ever admit (as an ardent anti-Nazi) to a (guilty pleasure) taken from listening to Wagner's "The Ride Of The Valkyries?"

Once, no, not at all. 

However, as you age, I think you become more comfortable with, and accepting of, - and perhaps, also may become somewhat indifferent to - internal contradictions - thus, now, I'll reach for Walt Whitman - "Do I contradict myself? Very well, then, I contradict myself. (I am large; I contain multitudes)".

Only the young can lay claim to such certainty - and consistency - in every area of their lives.

Anyway, George Orwell had also helped me navigate that intricate, almost moral, maze, and reconcile the irreconcilable, when he argued that it was perfectly possible to admire the art of Salvador Dali (which I did, as a teenager), while simultaneously accepting that he was a rotten human being (which was something that had bothered me, as a teenager), giving rise to the age-old conundrum: "Can a bad man (or woman) make good (or great) art?"

Yes, as it happens, they can.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I fixed a missing "not" in my post that you quoted...    must time for more java...
> 
> Yah I have been having my moments learning to separate the James Levine who was fired by the Metropolitan Opera back in 2018 from the one who conducts music I love in some of my music library.




Mapping and navigating that moral maze brought about by such compromises (for the artist) was brilliantly covered in István Szabó's stunning movie "Mefisto", which I recall watching spell-bound, in my student days, and then discussing (earnestly and excitedly) with friends subsequently.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Mapping and navigating that moral maze brought about by such compromises (for the artist) was brilliantly covered in István Szabó's stunning movie "Mefisto", which I recall watching spell-bound, in my student days, and then discussing (earnestly and excitedly) with friends subsequently.




It can be, and sometimes should be, very difficult to sort through.    For myself a lot of time has to pass before I can reconcile myself to some of the "me too" situations involving unwanted sexual contact by celebrities who had managed to skate for a long time because of their power differentials.   Since the revelations, entertainment of various sorts -  music, movies, interviews etc. have gone into hibernation in my libraries.

No one is perfect.  That doesn't quite cut it for me when it comes to repeated offenses by self-serving abusers of power.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> It can be, and sometimes should be, very difficult to sort through.    For myself a lot of time has to pass before I can reconcile myself to some of the "me too" situations involving unwanted sexual contact by celebrities who had managed to skate for a long time because of their power differentials.   Since the revelations, entertainment of various sorts -  music, movies, interviews etc. have gone into hibernation in my libraries.
> 
> No one is perfect.  That doesn't quite cut it for me when it comes to repeated offenses by self-serving abusers of power.



Agree completely.


----------



## lizkat

Catching up on some reading this afternoon.    Bach's French Suites as an accompaniment.   I have recordings of these by several artists, today it's Murray Perahia.   I sometimes think I slight these very fine works, thinking I only half-listen to them when "mulitasking" --  but have discovered I might be paying more attention than I think,  since often will put a book or piece of sewing down and think something like "wow I didn't think he / she would take that one at that tempo" etc.  Anyway a nice ambience for reading on a cozy-inside snowy-outside afternoon.


----------



## lizkat

Brahms for me this afternoon.  Just now the D minor Piano Concerto No.1 with Claudio Arrau, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Bernard Haitink. 




​


----------



## User.45

Absolute perfection from 1968. I still can't believe how fresh this sounds half a century later.


----------



## lizkat

A selection of Brahms intermezzi, performed by French composer and pianist Christophe Sirodeau. Fourteen tracks in all, these are taken from collections in Op.76 and 116-119.


----------



## lizkat

Still on a roll today with German romantics,  now a couple of Schubert piano sonatas from a recording of late works by Brahms and Schubert, performed by Mexican pianist and composer Jorge Federico Osorio.  He lives and teaches in Chicago and has been lauded for performances of works by these two composers,  having been mentored by the late pianist Wilhelm Kempff.


----------



## SuperMatt

Bériot - Duo Concertante Op. 57 n.3 III.Allegretto - Duet for 2 violins featuring Lena Yokoyama and Anastasiya Petryshak


----------



## lizkat

Piano works of Fauré, performed by French pianist Nicolas Stavy.


----------



## lizkat

More Fauré for me this afternoon:  some impromptus performed by Katya Apekisheva.  I have mostly known of her work as the duo partner of British pianist Charles Owen, but these are on a solo album that includes also some impromptus of Chopin and Scriabin.  Whole album goes well with sun glittering on a snowy landscape outside my windows today.


----------



## lizkat

Earlier this afternoon,  Haydn's *Andante Con Variazione in F minor*, Hob.17,6






Performance by the late Alfred Brendel. This is audio of a live performance.  Album is a compilation of recitals in Salzburg in 1981, 1984 and 1985.

Sublime.  No one else gets to where Haydn was going with this little collection of variations. Close your eyes. Brendel is said to have been too austere sometimes, but he surely connected to Haydn's understanding of how music makes a cathedral out of sound, space and time.


----------



## lizkat

An acquired taste, maybe, but among my favorites.  Bartók's six string quartets.  This set by the Vermeer.


----------



## User.45

A nice contrast to Bartók: some Ghetto rap about hope.

...Hallowed be Thy name in the beginning there was no sin
We in the ninth inning, and I'm God body trying to win
Flying against the wind
But now my shell is weightless and fireproof
But the truth is I'm proof of living fire
I'm not made of organics, not even wires
Just felt my body light up and heard the choir
See, to the common fowl the phoenix is sire
Most high of all things to ever have wings
Existence is struggle, resistance is futile
Meanwhile we now possess the power of ten suns
To transcend and elevate into one
Famine, the disease and senseless dying is done
Pigeon bird got a breath left
Heart beat no more
Phoenix bird morph and we live off the G-force...


----------



## User.45

This is a delicacy for those who like modern (but melodic) piano arrangements.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Making Plans For Nigel - XTC


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> A nice contrast to Bartók: some Ghetto rap about hope.
> 
> ...Hallowed be Thy name in the beginning there was no sin
> We in the ninth inning, and I'm God body trying to win
> Flying against the wind
> But now my shell is weightless and fireproof
> But the truth is I'm proof of living fire
> I'm not made of organics, not even wires
> Just felt my body light up and heard the choir
> See, to the common fowl the phoenix is sire
> Most high of all things to ever have wings
> Existence is struggle, resistance is futile
> Meanwhile we now possess the power of ten suns
> To transcend and elevate into one
> Famine, the disease and senseless dying is done
> Pigeon bird got a breath left
> Heart beat no more
> Phoenix bird morph and we live off the G-force...




Reminds me for some reason of a Wallace Stevens poem...

"Of Mere Being"

The palm at the end of the mind,
Beyond the last thought, rises
In the bronze decor,
A gold-feathered bird
Sings in the palm, without human meaning,
Without human feeling, a foreign song.
You know then that it is not the reason
That makes us happy or unhappy.
The bird sings. Its feathers shine.
The palm stands on the edge of space.
The wind moves slowly in the branches.
The bird’s fire-fangled feathers dangle down.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> Reminds me for some reason of a Wallace Stevens poem...
> 
> "Of Mere Being"
> 
> The palm at the end of the mind,
> Beyond the last thought, rises
> In the bronze decor,
> A gold-feathered bird
> Sings in the palm, without human meaning,
> Without human feeling, a foreign song.
> You know then that it is not the reason
> That makes us happy or unhappy.
> The bird sings. Its feathers shine.
> The palm stands on the edge of space.
> The wind moves slowly in the branches.
> The bird’s fire-fangled feathers dangle down.



It's the fire-fangled feathers. Nice poem, BTW with some clever way to depersonalize the reader ("without human meaning" when it's full of meaning).  

The backstory on Can Ox is these guys dropped an electronic rap album a good decade before it became cool and they purposefully rapped about poverty, depression, and sense of worthlessness. Result? One of the best 5 rap albums ever made. Also obscurity. 
Phoenix is a reprise on the theme of feeling like pigeons in NY. 

"Birds of the same feather flock together
Congested on a majestic street corner
That's a short time goal for most of 'em
Cuz most of 'em would rather expand their wings and hover over greater things
That's what we call inspired flight
By the pigeons that gotta eat pizza crust every night
And "Let there be light" was understood
When a mic-stand descended from up-and-above into the hood
And if my face is worth a thousand words when it's scarred
I would only hope that two of those are cocoa and butter
To heal the wounds
Of the tissue scarred to mark the death of my womb
But I've graduated, got my wings
And you've got to let go of my constructed Lego egg-o-waffle halo
Eh yo, I'm a black man, with an African
Drum in my chest that beats on the opposite of the right
Let me know I got a breath left
In this frigid fragile capsule
That allows you to fly south before the winter winds trap you
I wrap my "hell I made it" wetsuit stitch
So I can swim in elevators crazy wet through piss
I'm just a pigeon with one mile left
That doggy-paddles through this bullshit ocean of death
And these rags-to-riches words will break bones
Like the assassination of two birds with one stone
That's why I don't associate with bird brains with their beaks in the air
Pelicans with wide jaws yap names
For fish heads you'll get tossed in the flames
Where some archaeologists will find your skeletal frame
I'm just a pigeon"


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Lucio Dalla - Caruso.


----------



## lizkat

Some blues from back in the 60s...  including more from Mississippi Fred McDowell after running into a clip on the net earlier today.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358121755148189702/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Goodbye Lenin - Yann Tiersen (title track from the sundtrack of Goodbye Lenin; Summer 78 was also played), as was the rest of the CD.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

La Valse Des Monstres - Yann Tiersen (from the album La Valse Des Monstres, and also from the sundtrack of Amélie, it was used as a track in that movie; I have both).


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Goodbye Lenin - Yann Tiersen.




 Wow, I definitely had to look that guy up (not Lenin lol)...  somehow never heard of him!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Wow, I definitely had to look that guy up (not Lenin lol)...  somehow never heard of him!




He is an exceptionally accomplished (and moody) musician and composer from Brittany (hence, the name Yann, rather than Jean).

His claim to fame (well, his initial claim to fame) is that he wrote the soundtrack of the movie Amélie (which comprises many of the tracks from his first three albums).

Brilliant stuff; indeed, - and my mother also loved his music - we went to see Amélie together in the cinema and thoroughly enjoyed it; I also had the privilege of hearing him him play live, and dear old Mother loved it, too, as I brought her to that concert.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> Wow, I definitely had to look that guy up (not Lenin lol)...  somehow never heard of him!



He's the favorite composer of one of my best friends I used to make music with. For some reason I never delved into his music, even though I like piano pieces like this. 

For some reason I prefer extremes when it comes to piano. Either shifting time signatures, or minimalism like this:  
(from the soundtrack of Antonio Banderas' movie, El Camino De Los Ingleses [english title is a little to plain: Summer Rain]).


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> He is an exceptioally accomplished (and moody) musician and composer from Brittany (hence, the name Yann, rather than Jean).
> 
> His claim to fame (well, his initial claim to fame) is that he wrote the soundtrack of the movie Amélie (which comprises many of the tracks of his first three albums).
> 
> Brilliant stuff; indeed, - and my mother also loved his music - we went to see Amélie together in the cinema - I also had the privilege of hearing him him play live, and dear old Mother loved it, too, as I brought her to that concert.



I wonder what my perception about Amélie would be these days. I've seen it 19 years ago and loved it. Interestingly I still like most of the same stuff my teenage self did, but my perceptions changed so much with fatherhood. Like lost in translation, I love the soundtrack just as much (maybe more), and love the movie just as much, but I see the characters completely differently.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> He's the favorite composer of one of my best friends I used to make music with. For some reason I never delved into his music, even though I like piano pieces like this.
> 
> For some reason I prefer extremes when it comes to piano. Either shifting time signatures, or minimalism like this:
> (from the soundtrack of Antonio Banderas' movie, El Camino De Los Ingleses [english title is a little to plain: Summer Rain]).




I have to say that I love his earlier stuff (I won't deny that some of his later music became rather self-indulgent): I had forgotten how good it is.

The soundtrack to Amélie is superb.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> I wonder what my perception about Amélie would be these days. I've seen it 19 years ago and loved it. Interestingly I still like most of the same stuff my teenage self did, but my perceptions changed so much with fatherhood. Like lost in translation, I love the soundtrack just as much (maybe more), and love the movie just as much, but I see the characters completely differently.




I still think that the opening half hour of Amélie is as funny, barbed, bitter-sweet, but still very funny, (the section covering her childhood) as anything I have ever seen on screen.

(The scene where she is on the roof, those steeply slanted Parisian roof-tops, a determined child, busily tweaking the TV aerial of her unpleasant neighbour so that he cannot watch football on TV, is hilarious).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Le Jour D'avant - Yann Tiersen (from the album L'Absente).


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

This is a real goldmine for those of us who like to jump into the way way way way back machine musically.  









						Free: Over 300,000 records from 1900-1960 to stream and download - gearnews.com
					

The Internet Archive has a vast collection of vinyl and schellac records from 1900 - 1960 available for free download.




					www.gearnews.com


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The soundtrack to the French movie Amélie by Yann Tiersen.


----------



## lizkat

Some blues tonight:   this one's *Fast Train*,  a Van Morrison song performed here by the late preacher and blues singer Solomon Burke -  from his award-winning 2002 album _Don't Give Up on M_e.


----------



## hulugu

I always dig stuff from Karen O, especially when she did stuff as part of the Yeah Yeah Yeahs—I often drove very fast to songs from Gold Lion just hammering at my speakers—but this little jam with Danger Mouse has been in my head all week.






It reminds me of a period when I was working night shifts, and I'd head out of work as the sun rose, and drive around the city in the early morning. And, I had this old Jeep with no heat, so the inside of the top would be covered in frost, and I'd just freeze my ass off until the engine warmed up the cabin.


----------



## thekev

hulugu said:


> It reminds me of a period when I was working night shifts, and I'd head out of work as the sun rose, and drive around the city in the early morning. And, I had this old Jeep with no heat, so the inside of the top would be covered in frost, *and I'd just freeze my ass off until the engine warmed up the cabin.*




Carbq!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

hulugu said:


> I always dig stuff from Karen O, especially when she did stuff as part of the Yeah Yeah Yeahs—I often drove very fast to songs from Gold Lion just hammering at my speakers—but this little jam with Danger Mouse has been in my head all week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me of a period when I was working night shifts, and I'd head out of work as the sun rose, and drive around the city in the early morning. And, I had this old Jeep with no heat, so the inside of the top would be covered in frost, and I'd just freeze my ass off until the engine warmed up the cabin.




Ah, yes.


Danger Mouse; I must that that I am most partial to their music.


----------



## lizkat

hulugu said:


> I always dig stuff from Karen O, especially when she did stuff as part of the Yeah Yeah Yeahs—I often drove very fast to songs from Gold Lion just hammering at my speakers—but this little jam with Danger Mouse has been in my head all week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me of a period when I was working night shifts, and I'd head out of work as the sun rose, and drive around the city in the early morning. And, I had this old Jeep with no heat, so the inside of the top would be covered in frost, and I'd just freeze my ass off until the engine warmed up the cabin.




Karen O, sí...  Gold Lion is so fine. First time I heard it was on an iTune Sessions release.   I'm also a fan of  assorted tracks on Yeah Yeah Yeah's _Show Your Bones_ and _It's Blitz!_ albums.  The son of one of my friends worked for awhile in a studio the band used to rehearse in.  He said he'd have worked there for free and lived on the street to hang onto that job except for needing the money to pay for school. 



Spoiler: On the car heat gig, yep been there.



VW bug took the first ten miles of back road adventures to start putting out heat on the way back to the city during winters when I was still a weekend commuter.   So much frost I'd be scrubbing the inside of the windshield with a scrubby sponge and a washrag...   the elkhound in the back seat was covered in an old army blanket and if I looked in the rear view I could see her looking at me like "why are we doing this again?"  and she was wearing a fur coat under that blanket. At my earliest opportunity I moonlighted on a side project to get the money up for a ride that would at least defrost the windshield in the driveway.



Today is all sparkly from sun on some fresh snowfall so I'm back to Mozart piano concertos.  Currently No. 23 in A Major, K. 488,  one of a series performed and conducted by Murray Perahia with the English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few (CDs now on my iTunes library and my mp3 player) from Danger Mouse (and other artists):

Dark Night of the Soul, and Rome.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few albums from the Greek composer and songwriter Manos Hadjidakis (sometimes written Manos Xatzidakis):

Dekapente Esperinoi and Giaconda's Smile.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Metronomy - The Look.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Tubular Bells - Mike Oldfield.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Tubular Bells - Mike Oldfield.




A classic, then and a classic, now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Windmills Of Your Mind - Noel Harrison.


----------



## shadow puppet

A friend who going through chemo listens to this during her sessions.  I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed Tracy Chapman.
This song could come out today and it would still be just as relative.

354

REPLY


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The song "Nocturnal" from an album called Mexican Boleros 1927-1957.

(A lovely album for those who like this kind of music).


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> The song "Nocturnal" from an album called Mexican Boleros 1927-1957.
> 
> (A lovely album for those who like this kind of music).




You'd best hang onto that one...   lol Amazon has one copy listed at like nine hundred seventy bucks.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> You'd best hang onto that one...   lol Amazon has one copy listed at like nine hundred seventy bucks.




Seriously?

It is a beautiful album; I've had it a number of years - it might have been a Christmas (or a birthday) gift from a brother.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Seriously?
> 
> It is a beautiful album; I've had it a number of years - it might have been a Christmas (or a birthday) gift from a brother.




Seriously.   969 USD...  way past my pay grade for sure!





Apple Music has one called Pasión de México: Traditional Mexican Mariachi, Bolero & More.   That I can manage thanks to the monthly AM sub.

Some of it reminds me of the lively and sentimental music of the bands one could hire inexpensively in the federal district in Mexico back in the early 60s.   The wannabe-boyfriends of my Mexican exchange student sisters used to get a band to come and play boleros or mariachi offerings under the windows of our bedrooms in the late evening sometimes.   Their papá would let the mariachis go on for awhile but if they were playing any of the slower and romantically supercharged flamenco-oriented boleros, then mamá would say enough already! after only a few songs--  and he would go turn on the porch light and they would melt away into the side streets.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Seriously.   969 USD...  way past my pay grade for sure!




Only one left, had to order it quick!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Seriously.   969 USD...  way past my pay grade for sure!
> 
> View attachment 3663
> 
> Apple Music has one called Pasión de México: Traditional Mexican Mariachi, Bolero & More.   That I can manage thanks to the monthly AM sub.
> 
> Some of it reminds me of the lively and sentimental music of the bands one could hire inexpensively in the federal district in Mexico back in the early 60s.   The wannabe-boyfriends of my Mexican exchange student sisters used to get a band to come and play boleros or mariachi offerings under the windows of our bedrooms in the late evening sometimes.   Their papá would let the mariachis go on for awhile but if they were playing any of the slower and romantically supercharged flamenco-oriented boleros, then mamá would say enough already! after only a few songs--  and he would go turn on the porch light and they would melt away into the side streets.




Yes, that is the album sleeve.

A lovely album.

Currently, I'm listening to Telegraph Road by Dire Straits.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Only one left, had to order it quick!




Yeah right...    and at the going price, the album title should be "...songs of BUDGET-BREAKING passion..."

Another brilliant sun-on-snow day here, my favorite time of year for cutting fabrics:   the studio is lit from without all day long.   At the moment my music of choice is Bach preludes and fugues from the 2nd volume of the Well Tempered Clavier, Angela Hewitt the performer.   Here is video of her live performance of #18 in g# minor, BWV 887.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Seriously.   969 USD...  way past my pay grade for sure!
> 
> View attachment 3663
> 
> Apple Music has one called Pasión de México: Traditional Mexican Mariachi, Bolero & More.   That I can manage thanks to the monthly AM sub.
> 
> Some of it reminds me of the lively and sentimental music of the bands one could hire inexpensively in the federal district in Mexico back in the early 60s.   The wannabe-boyfriends of my Mexican exchange student sisters used to get a band to come and play boleros or mariachi offerings under the windows of our bedrooms in the late evening sometimes.   Their papá would let the mariachis go on for awhile but if they were playing any of the slower and romantically supercharged flamenco-oriented boleros, then mamá would say enough already! after only a few songs--  and he would go turn on the porch light and they would melt away into the side streets.




Having read your post, I had to unearth this treasure; and yes, (following a hunt - I have a great many CDs), I found it.  The very same CD.

Good grief.

While (in the days - pay grade, indeed - when I was generously remunerated for I worked abroad and received both hazard pay and a decent per diem daily allowance on top of an already rather good salary), I did (after much thought, much thought, and no small amount of internal debate) splash out and pay well over $50 for a CD by Marcello Giombini (the soundtrack to Sabata, for, on it, there is one track that I really loved), I could never conceive of spending such an amount on a CD, irrespective of how flush with funds I was (or am).


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Having read your post, I had to unearth this treasure; and yes, (following a hunt - I have a great many CDs), I found it.  The very same CD.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> While (in the days - pay grade, indeed - when I was generously remunerated for I worked abroad and received both hazard pay and a decent per diem daily allowance on top of an already rather good salary), I did (after much thought, much thought, and no small amount of internal debate) splash out and pay well over $50 for a CD by Marcello Giombini (the soundtrack to Sabata, for, on it, there is one track that I really loved), I could never conceive of spending such an amount on a CD, irrespective of how flush with funds I was (or am).




Well I don't know how much stock I'd put in the Amazon pricetags that land on out of print items (books, CDs etc) when in-stock lands at 1 and there's still some demand for it.   Who knows how they arrive at that info and then at a price for such things?!

But if enough people happen to notice it and have that item, what usually happens is more used copies get offered through the third party seller route at Amazon, and then the price comes down again.   Might not be the case for that particular CD though.  And remastering it for a digital release could be problematic due to rights-holder issues, so it's possible that price reflects true scarcity of that CD as a new (unused) product.  Even the one used copy Amazon offers currently does have a price similar to that of the unused one.

Today I'm back on a blues kick, currently listening to the Front Porch Sessions album (2017) by the blues trio goes by name of Reverend Peyton's Big Damn Band.    Stripped down rural blues in the style of 20s and 30s delta blues by way of southern Indiana.


----------



## User.45

My summer vacation theme song. Other than the instrumentation/engineering, I'd hate every individual element of this song, but blended together this is just pure fun.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> Metronomy - The Look.



My daughter really loved the video with the Seagulls when she was 2. I love the ambivalence. It's supposed to be a happy song, but the minor bass line sneaks in the melancholy vibe.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dead Can Dance - the song Anywhere Out Of The World from the album Within The Realm Of The Dying Sun.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Astonishing: I cannot understand how (or why) I haven't listened to Dead Can Dance in an age.

The fact that I have their music in albums (LPs) rather than CDs is - doubtless - one reason.

Anyway, I am currently listening to Windfall and Xavier from the (brilliant) album Within The Realm Of The Dying Sun. Superb stuff.


----------



## JayMysteri0

One of my unusual favorites is 70s - 80s Japanese Jazz.

A spinoff of that is Japanese Jazz fusion


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Cesária Évora: Café Atlantico.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Cesária Évora: Miss Perfumado.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Prince: Money Don't Matter Tonight...


----------



## User.45

I grew up in the middle of the techno craze and I really hated the shit that used to be spun in clubs...
...then came my postdoc and it's just really a fantastic way to experience the _flow_ while analyzing data. 
Floating Points is one of my all-time-favorites. He's a classically trained musician who got into producing techno while working on his PhD in neuroscience at UCL. As far as I recall, he dropped out eventually to pursue electro as a career because his projects didn't pan out, but man he really understands this mind state. When you spend a month analyzing stuff then in the final run of the data, patterns emerge and the world starts making a little more sense.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Terry Oldfield: In Search Of The Trojan Wars (which was the soundtrack to the superb TV series of the same name by Michael Wood).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Giorgio Moroder - Theme from Midnight's Express.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pink Floyd: Dark Side Of The Moon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pink Floyd: Animals.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few from 10cc....

Dear God: I am showing my age - I actually remember this.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Wrong Road - (courtesy of the Australian group) The Go-Betweens, taken from their album of the mid 1980s Liberty Belle And The Black Diamond Express.


----------



## lizkat

Purcell's baroque opera Dido and Aeneas -- Catherine Bott, Dame Emma Kirkby, John Mark Ainsley, David Thomas, countertenor Michael Chance and other soloists; chorus and orchestra of The Academy Of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood (1994).

The thunder-machine, although well enough engineered, seems intrusive in a performance otherwise done with period instruments, but aside from that, I really like this performance.





​


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Purcell's baroque opera Dido and Aeneas -- Catherine Bott, Dame Emma Kirkby, John Mark Ainsley, David Thomas, countertenor Michael Chance and other soloists; chorus and orchestra of The Academy Of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood (1994).
> 
> The thunder-machine, although well enough engineered, seems intrusive in a performance otherwise done with period instruments, but aside from that, I really like this performance.
> 
> View attachment 4091​
> ​



Having taken part in a performance of this with period instruments, I’m guessing their thunder machine was similar to ours: made of materials available at the time and based on what they knew of such machines at the time. I remember the sound of it being raucous, to say the least.


----------



## SuperMatt

Bach’s Cello Suites, recently recorded …


----------



## Thomas Veil

The soundtrack of "Beneath the 12 Mile Reef", a 1950s movie about competing commercial fishermen. The movie was barely mediocre, but the Bernard Herrmann score elevates itself way above the level of the film.

It wouldn't have probably even come to my attention, except I discovered that several wonderful tracks from _Lost in Space _actually came from this movie. Anybody who remembers John Robinson flying with the rocket belt will remember the accompanying theme.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Days Of Pearly Spencer - David McWilliams.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Vienna - Utravox.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Telegraph Road - Dire Straits.


----------



## SuperMatt

A-ha - Take on Me (somebody else is playing it; I’m hearing it though)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Brothers In Arms - Dire Straits.


----------



## lizkat

The three piano sonatas of Beethoven's Opus 31, performed by Alfred Brendel.   There's a Decca compilation of Brendel's performances of Beethoven's sonatas and concertos for piano that I've been sampling lately.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Catkantei - Ulsamer Collegium Renaissance Dance Music


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Catkantei - Ulsamer Collegium Renaissance Dance Music




I have a CD of theirs with about 50 little dance tracks, would that be one of them?  I got it after watching one of the Elizabeth movies that Cate Blanchett had acted in,  the music for things like the volte and gailliarde were wonderful.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I have a CD of theirs with about 50 little dance tracks, would that be one of them?  I got it after watching one of the Elizabeth movies that Cate Blanchett had acted in,  the music for things like the volte and gailliarde were wonderful.




That may be the CD I have; it is quite lovely.

It is called Renaissance Dance Music and is by Ulsamer Collegium, and, since you have reminded me of it - I have quite a lot of Renaissance music - I am listening to it, now, as I write.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Vienna - Ultravox.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

No More Heroes, Golden Brown, Walk On By, Waltzinblack, Strange Little Girl, and La Folie, (among others) by The Stranglers.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Rumble - Link Wray & The Wraymen.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Madness:

One Step Beyond, Night Boat To Cairo, My Girl, Baggy Trousers, Embarrassment, Grey Day, Shut Up, Our House, House of Fun, It Must Be Love, The Sun And The Rain, Driving In My Car, and Tomorrow's Just Another Day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pink Martini - one of my favourite groups.


----------



## Huntn

For the last 37 years I thought *The Heat Is On* from Beverly Hills Cop was sung by a black female vocalist...until I was prompted to look it up.  Glen Fry (Eagles fame)...


----------



## lizkat

Huntn said:


> For the last 37 years I thought *The Heat Is On* from Beverly Hills Cop was sung by a black female vocalist...until I was prompted to look it up.  Glen Fry (Eagles fame)...





Frey was an amazing contributor of lyrics to the Eagles' offerings...  loved his wisecrack on tour of "Hell Freezes Over"  about how the band hadn't broken up, they had simply taken a 14-year vacation.

For me this morning it has been JS Bach's French Suites.    Rollicking or serene, it's all "in there" no matter which one is selected.  So much the better to play them all...  Today I'm listening to Murray Perahia's takes on these tracks,  but I also like Angela Hewitt's performances.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Frey was an amazing contributor of lyrics to the Eagles' offerings...  loved his wisecrack on tour of "Hell Freezes Over"  about how the band hadn't broken up, they had simply taken a 14-year vacation.
> 
> For me this morning it has been JS Bach's French Suites.    Rollicking or serene, it's all "in there" no matter which one is selected.  So much the better to play them all...  Today I'm listening to Murray Perahia's takes on these tracks,  but I also like Angela Hewitt's performances.




Have you any pieces you can recommend with the viola da gamba?


----------



## SuperMatt

Scepticalscribe said:


> Have you any pieces you can recommend with the viol da gamba?



A very well-known piece that I’ve sung a number of times with a viola da gamba player:

Geduld from the St. Matthew Passion by Bach.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

SuperMatt said:


> A very well-known piece that I’ve sung a number of times with a viola da gamba player:
> 
> Geduld from the St. Matthew Passion by Bach.




Thanks a million, much appreciated.

I came across Les Voix Humaines by Jordi Savall (well, originally by Marin Marais), and thought it superb.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Have you any pieces you can recommend with the viola da gamba?




Look up the British viol consort called Fretwork,  they have a lot of recordings, many are Renaissance era but also modern commissions as well.


----------



## lizkat

Tracks from Sonic Youth's 2006 album *Rather Ripped*.    This one is _Turquoise Boy._





​​And more from Sonic Youth...  late 2006 own-label release,  the track featured below is an all-time favorite of mine,  called _Blink_.   The album is titled *The Destroyed Room*.   Cover art is a photograph by that name done in 1978 by Canadian artist Jeff Wall.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

In Dulce Decorum - The Damned.


----------



## Huntn

I really regret not seeing Tom Petty in concert


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Beatles: Rubber Soul, and Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band.


----------



## User.191

Earlier on today it was Metallica "And Justice for all", this afternoon I had the late great Leonard Cohen "Live in London" and tonight I'll have Thomas Tallis "Spem in allium" (Hope in any other) to lull me to sleep.


----------



## SuperMatt

MissNomer said:


> Earlier on today it was Metallica "And Justice for all", this afternoon I had the late great Leonard Cohen "Live in London" and tonight I'll have Thomas Tallis "Spem in allium" (Hope in any other) to lull me to sleep.



Spem in alium is a very difficult piece to pull off. Between 5-10 years ago, I was contacted about performing a part in it. It has 40 separate voice parts. Most choral music has 4 parts, and sometimes up to 6, and very seldom 8. 40 is crazy. The fact Tallis was able to write it is unbelievable. We gathered in a large cathedral and broke into 8 groups of 5, I believe it was. We were very spread out, and the conductor was in the middle and we all just tried our best to keep it together. The idea of the performance was to let the audience move around and experience it from any spot in the cathedral. They took out all the chairs from the cathedral to make it happen. It was quite an experience to perform it at all, and having audience members basically milling about during it was something else.

My favorite Tallis piece to perform, however, is the Lamentations of Jeremiah.


----------



## User.191

SuperMatt said:


> Spem in alium is a very difficult piece to pull off. Between 5-10 years ago, I was contacted about performing a part in it. It has 40 separate voice parts. Most choral music has 4 parts, and sometimes up to 6, and very seldom 8. 40 is crazy. The fact Tallis was able to write it is unbelievable. We gathered in a large cathedral and broke into 8 groups of 5, I believe it was. We were very spread out, and the conductor was in the middle and we all just tried our best to keep it together. The idea of the performance was to let the audience move around and experience it from any spot in the cathedral. They took out all the chairs from the cathedral to make it happen. It was quite an experience to perform it at all, and having audience members basically milling about during it was something else.
> 
> My favorite Tallis piece to perform, however, is the Lamentations of Jeremiah.




I'd never listened to any Tallis before I caught the piece on BBC Radio 3 one Sunday morning in the early 1990s on my way to my grandparents house.

I was so transfixed by it I just had to sit in the driveway listening - not knowing how long it was but also not wanting to tear myself away.

Years later one if the guys I worked with told me he and his Eton school friends always called it "Spam and Aluminium" - mainly to annoy their choirmaster...


----------



## SuperMatt

Recent recording of vocal polyphony (as you can tell from the masks):


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dire Straits.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> Recent recording of vocal polyphony (as you can tell from the masks):



The concert hall has absolutely perfect acoustics. I'm glad I gave it a listen using studio headphones.
People definitely used to go to church for the acoustics.


----------



## User.45

For some reason this piece is really moving. I listen to it while watching my kids play and all their chaos start making sense.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> For some reason this piece is really moving. I listen to it while watching my kids play and all their chaos start making sense.




Ah.

Philip Glass.

Music that calls for - or evokes - a certain mood; agreed.  

And yes, very moving.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah.
> 
> Philip Glass.
> 
> Music that calls for - or evokes - a certain mood; agreed.
> 
> And yes, very moving.



He attended the University of Chicago at age 15 to study philosophy and mathematics. One of the very few regrets in life is that I didn't start appreciating mathematics until  my late 20s. In fact I chose a degree that (I thought) relied the least on advanced math. Then you start observing and realize how all those patterns in biological systems make a lot of mathematical sense. Glass's music is pure math in a sense, this is why it's so impressive how it still conveys emotions.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> He attended the University of Chicago at age 15 to study philosophy and mathematics. One of the very few regrets in life is that I didn't start appreciating mathematics until  my late 20s. In fact I chose a degree that (I thought) relied the least on advanced math. Then you start observing and realize how all those patterns in biological systems make a lot of mathematical sense. Glass's music is pure math in a sense, this is why it's so impressive how it still conveys emotions.




It conveys emotions but through the medium which is a fusion of music and maths.

There is no contradiction in mastery of such a medium.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I have no idea of the advert tie to the brand, but I've found a couple of the videos very chill & enjoyable.


----------



## lizkat

Today, after being outdoors and experiencing a brief episode of what meterologists call "Graupel" --  a mix of snow and hail--  I came back inside in total disgust and fished out an old summer playlist from 2012 to get back what had been my good mood.  Jesus Christ.  It's mid-May and still doing winter,   Anyway, this is part of the playlist.   It's still cold outside but in here it's a lazy summer afternoon.  


​
​


----------



## JayMysteri0

You should know why, along with Tina










Bring me that 80's cheese!!  Mmmmmm. Chef's kiss!







And, the man




Keeping it SFW


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Edith Piaf.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> And, the man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping it SFW




Heh, speaking of safe for work,  in a Charlie Rose interview of Alicia Keys after her second album came out, he referred during their conversation to the fact that Alicia's mom had come along with her and was right out there in the green room, and wondered why...  and Keys just smiled and said something along the line of yeah well because of you Charlie.      Tiger mom sure got that right.









						Alicia Keys - Charlie Rose
					

Alicia Keys speaks about her life growing up in New York City and her musical career and influences.




					charlierose.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Keeping Tina Turner in mind, I hadn't heard this before today


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  What?  How did someone come up with this?


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wait.  What?  How did someone come up with this?




Fabulous.  Some mashups are way better than others.


----------



## lizkat

Calexico's _Para _track (from their 2012 album* Algiers*), upscored but downpaced.... and live with the Radio Symphonie Orchester Vienna,  no less.









And for those preferring the original...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Omara Portuondo - a (double) CD (of her songs) that goes by the name Buena Vista Legend.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And now several songs from Cesária Évora.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few tracks from a group that goes by the name of Gitano Family.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Listening to some fado music from Portugal by Amália Rodrigues, and Mariza.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Charlie Hayden & Pat Metheny: A track called "Spiritual" from the album Beyond the Missouri Sky.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Lucho Bermúdez - "Fiesta de Negritos".


----------



## Scepticalscribe

"El Camino" (the album) - The Black Keys.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

"Brothers" - the album, by The Black Keys.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

"The High Road" - by Broken Bells.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

"After The Disco" - by Broken Bells.


----------



## lizkat

Bach's Goldberg Variations, not having listened to them for quite awhile.   Currently a performance by Zhu Xiao-Mei.   Her backstory is fascinating, as she was born in 1949,  was performing in Beijing by age 8 but then had her musical education interrupted by Mao's Cultural Revolution, ending up serving in one of the notorious Maoist "re-education" labor camps for five years.   She came to the world's attention after Isaac Stern had visited China in 1979,  ended up studying in the USA, then settled in Paris, where she teaches.    She did finally return for some  performances in China in 2014, and has received high awards from that country as well as from France.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

I found an angel singing:






And an angel Jr.:






Heart warming, unique.


----------



## User.45

It's a very interesting rework of Oliver Nelson's stolen moments. The original is a lovely Jazz piece but this version turns it into a composition that turn a neo-noir movie into a masterpiece.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Liz, so good to see you. 

Here is (another) unique performer for you:


----------



## lizkat

Ulenspiegel said:


> Liz, so good to see you.
> 
> Here is (another) unique performer for you:





Hah, reminds me in a way of John Gorka's _*Blue Chalk*_...


----------



## lizkat

From Canadian-born singer songwriter Ferron,  the title track from her 1984 studio album _*Shadows on a Dime.*_


----------



## tranceking26

Music is a great healer. What a difference it can make to our mood/wellbeing. 

Psy-Trance tonight btw, but it could be anything and I'd have felt great.


----------



## Huntn




----------



## DT

Huntn said:


>




One of my favorite concerts in the past several years, musically on point, and so much energy and super positive, happy vibes.  Stayed downtown Orlando at the Aloft (had a sweet suite ), which was a ton of fun, so much to do in that area, and a 10 minute walk over to the concert venue (Amway Center).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A night of Philip Glass.

Don't ask me why, except that I was in the mood for this.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Madame Rêve - Alain Bashung


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Genesis - Selling England By The Pound.


----------



## tranceking26

Chillhop is such a refreshing change from faster/harder electronic genres that I like. They bring these releases out on vinyl too.

This one is new:


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Some 90s music to keep me company this thundery afternoon:

A few from George Michael (Freedom 90, Praying for Time), some songs from Seal (Kiss From A Rose, Crazy, Prayer For The Dying, Future Love Paradise, Fly Like An Eagle), and one or two from Prince (Money Don't Matter 2 Night).


----------



## tranceking26

watched some Stingray episodes with my mum, love the credits song


----------



## User.45

tranceking26 said:


> Chillhop is such a refreshing change from faster/harder electronic genres that I like. They bring these releases out on vinyl too.
> 
> This one is new:



What's your experience with bass heavy music on vinyl? I mostly have jazz and classical music which is fantastic on Vinyl. I have some metal that just works much better in lossless with its dynamics.


----------



## lizkat

tranceking26 said:


> Chillhop is such a refreshing change from faster/harder electronic genres that I like. They bring these releases out on vinyl too.
> 
> This one is new:




Kind reminds me of some laid-back tracks in the Ananda Project's *Night Blossom* album (2008 or so?)  Here one of the remixes of the track called _Bahia_.


----------



## tranceking26

P_X said:


> What's your experience with bass heavy music on vinyl? I mostly have jazz and classical music which is fantastic on Vinyl. I have some metal that just works much better in lossless with its dynamics.



I don’t have a vinyl player but as far as I know the chillhop records play well. I used to know a DJ and his collection of drum and bass etc played very well on Technic 1210s.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Who Wants To Live Forever - Queen.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Perfect Day - Lou Reed


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1400951622503702536/

One of my 5 favorite movies of all time, and always loved this song in it.


----------



## tranceking26

lizkat said:


> Kind reminds me of some laid-back tracks in the Ananda Project's *Night Blossom* album (2008 or so?)  Here one of the remixes of the track called _Bahia_.



A little similar. Electronic music has turned into so many genres in the last ten plus years. Hard to keep track of what new stuff I might like!


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1400951622503702536/
> 
> One of my 5 favorite movies of all time, and always loved this song in it.



I rewatched it last year. What's impressive about the movie is how well it aged. It looked pretty cool in 2010 when I saw it, and it was pretty cool in 2019. 



lizkat said:


> Kind reminds me of some laid-back tracks in the Ananda Project's *Night Blossom* album (2008 or so?)  Here one of the remixes of the track called _Bahia_.



This reminds me of the music I used to listen to while studying for exams. Good old rhodes piano with plentiful reverb and delay, 4/4 beat, and just nice vibes in general. My favorite compilation is from this era too:


----------



## tranceking26

A little bit of Elvis because the shuffle function on my iPod told me so, lol. Love this tune.


----------



## lizkat

tranceking26 said:


> A little bit of Elvis because the shuffle function on my iPod told me so, lol. Love this tune.




LOL  ol' Ed Sullivan is spinning in his grave at all the pelvic gyrations... !!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

tranceking26 said:


> A little bit of Elvis because the shuffle function on my iPod told me so, lol. Love this tune.




My mother always said that Elvis put her off the dance floor, so, while she liked The Beatles, she had small regard for Elvis.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> My mother always said that Elvis put her off the dance floor, so while she liked The Beatles, she had small regard for Elvis.




It's interesting to me that even though Elvis remains renowned for rock tunes, a lot of his all time top hits were more in the category of love songs, a few of them not even his own but covers of songs from back in the 20s like "Love Me Tender".    Chalk that up to pre-teen girls in the mid to late 50s I guess.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Leonard Cohen - Take This Waltz.


----------



## lizkat

Something I didn't even know Philip Glass had scored,  soundtrack of the documentary interview of Robert McNamara, *The Fog of War.  *Now I need to go back and watch that thing, probably starting from the beginning. Was just not in the mood when I had first bought it. Maybe if I'd stuck with it a little longer then at least some of the music might have kept my attention.

I do remember thinking it was remarkable how focused the guy was at his age -- think he was in his 80s already--  on organizing his (belated) lessons-learned into observations that the world could make use of, but sadly doesn't seem to have made the most of yet.



*
*​*
*


----------



## lizkat

And now for something pretty different, from  Israeli performer and jack-of-many-trades Irit Dekel...  her 2017 debut album  *Hello.   *Songs composed by herself and Johnathan Quimby,  with exception of one cover,  R.E.M.'s Shiny Happy People.   There are some explicit tracks.   

It's summertime distilled, rearranged,  flung out there to see if it could fly everywhere, anywhere, whence it all came.   The ups and downs, the foolishness, satires, wonderments, certainties and the glance back at summer's end.    Variously influenced by jazz / folk / alt / pop.  

[ So that's what they mean by the genre called 'adult contemporary'...  why don't they just say free. ]​
 A review, for a clue:









						REVIEW: Irit – Òran Mór, Glasgow
					

Irit Dekel’s life story is almost as colourful as her music. The Tel Aviv native has been an Israeli Army sniper, actress, TV host, film-maker and comedian and is in Glasgow with her three-pi…




					glasgowtheatreblog.com
				


​​Here's the _Lies_ track:





​​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Melody In The Wind - Nigel Kennedy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Omara Portuondo - La Sitiera.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Caetano Veloso - Burn It Blue (from the soundtrack to the movie/motion picture/film Frida).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Bryan Ferry Orchestra - The Jazz Age.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The soundtrack from the movie/motion picture/film Frida (which won an Academy Award); Elliott Goldenthal and Caetano Veloso featured.


----------



## tranceking26

Goa Trance tonight. Electric Universe has become one of my go-to artists this year.


----------



## lizkat

Mozart this afternoon,  his Quintet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, and Bassoon in E-Flat, K. 452.   This work cast a long shadow over some composers of the era who may have thought to match its instrumental balance and thematic development.  Beethoven gave it a shot though, and that work (same key and instruments) is paired with the Mozart effort in the CD I have.

Performers were Alfred Brendel, and rather than (as more usually the case) members of the winds group of a selected orchestra, four winds soloists who were or are legendary in their own right:

Heinz Holliger,  a Swiss oboeist   
Eduard Brunner,  a Swiss clarinetist
Hermann Baumann, a German hornist 
Klaus Thunemann, a German bassoonist

Can't go wrong using these guys' performance in this recording as a standard for either of the two works.

This particular performance of the K.452 Quintet was included in the 180-CD collection by Philips Classics issued in commemoration of the bicentenary of Mozart's death.  In that collection it's in box 14  (five CDs of quintets, quartets, trios etc.).  That whole array of Mozart's music is so astounding to me.  I mean the guy died when he was only 37 years old.   He was literally one of those geniuses out of whom music just seemed irrepressibly to burst.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Mozart this afternoon,  his Quintet for Piano, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, and Bassoon in E-Flat, K. 452.   This work cast a long shadow over some composers of the era who may have thought to match its instrumental balance and thematic development.  Beethoven gave it a shot though, and that work (same key and instruments) is paired with the Mozart effort in the CD I have.
> 
> Performers were Alfred Brendel, and rather than (as more usually the case) members of the winds group of a selected orchestra, four winds soloists who were or are legendary in their own right:
> 
> Heinz Holliger,  a Swiss oboeist
> Eduard Brunner,  a Swiss clarinetist
> Hermann Baumann, a German hornist
> Klaus Thunemann, a German bassoonist
> 
> Can't go wrong using these guys' performance in this recording as a standard for either of the two works.
> 
> This particular performance of the K.452 Quintet was included in the 180-CD collection by Philips Classics issued in commemoration of the bicentenary of Mozart's death.  In that collection it's in box 14  (five CDs of quintets, quartets, trios etc.).  That whole array of Mozart's music is so astounding to me.  I mean the guy died when he was only 37 years old.   He was literally one of those geniuses out of whom music just seemed irrepressibly to burst.




And was a political radical, as well.  (Jacob Bronowski - of Ascent of Man fame was the first person who approvingly drew my attention to this in the published book version of Ascent of Man).

And the above is a remark that could not be made in the music thread of MR.....whereas, to Mozart, music and art and attitudes to deference, unearned rank and position, politics and power, were inseparable.

Love Mozart - his music is just perfect. 

Listening to In Search Of The Lost Chord - The Moody Blues.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> And was a political radical, as well.  (Jacob Bronowski - of Ascent of Man fame was the first person who approvingly drew my attention to this in the published book version of Ascent of Man).
> 
> And the above is a remark that could not be made in the music thread of MR.....whereas, to Mozart, music and art and attitudes to deference, unearned rank and position, politics and power, were inseparable.
> 
> Love Mozart - his music is just perfect.
> 
> Listening to In Search Of The Lost Chord - The Moody Blues.




Heh Mozart himself would have been booted out of MR in short order, I should think.  He had more than a sharp tongue to go with his keen eye for what was going on in the world aside from whatever was happening under his composer's hat at a given time.

Moody Blues sounds like a great pick for a summer afternoon...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Heh Mozart himself would have been booted out of MR in short order, I should think.  He had more than a sharp tongue to go with his keen eye for what was going on in the world aside from whatever was happening under his composer's hat at a given time.
> 
> Moody Blues sounds like a great pick for a summer afternoon...




Jacob Bronowski (and I loved him, as well, what a civilised, cultured, decent, gentle, intelligent, liberal - in the best sense of the word - person he was - that episode in The Ascent of Man, where he crouched down, in the mud and muck of Auschwitz, appalled yet determined to attempt to explain the awfulness of that horror to his audience, holding - gently and respectfully - handfuls of that awful and filthy liquid mess - at a time when Poland was not open to foreign travel left me as a teenager, speechess with awe) pointed out that Mozart was a freemason, and loathed the deference he was supposed to pay to brainless and talentless aristocrats, (and their sycophantic supporters and enablers) and also discussed the (subversive) background of The Marriage of Figaro (i.e. Beaumarchais's play The Barber of Seville and the (progressive) political perspective that informed this.

A wonderful footnote re Bronowski: When he was dating the brilliant artist he would later marry, (this was the 30s), he nonchalantly sat for a nude portrait which she sketched of him, with relaxed wit and a complete lack of macho ego.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Okay: Listening to Air......


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Tears for Fears's Songs From the Big chair is a flawless album.  That is all.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Here's the _Lies_ track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Holy hell, that was fantastic!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

It's been many years since I heard this.  To my surprise I just got teared up emotional watching the video.  Always good to find out you aren't dead inside.


----------



## tranceking26

Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty

and after that all my 70s tunes.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> It's been many years since I heard this.  To my surprise I just got teared up emotional watching the video.  Always good to find out you aren't dead inside.






tranceking26 said:


> Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty
> 
> and after that all my 70s tunes.




Two terrific tracks.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Melodia Para Ti - Pedro Gamarra.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

It's A Man's Man's Man's World - James Brown.


----------



## tranceking26

Fleetwood Mac - The Chain

The only good thing about Formula 1 imo


----------



## tranceking26

Switched to trance (no surprises there )

Zombie Nation - Kerkraft 400 (DJ Gius Remix)

Most folk from the UK/EU know this tune, but not all will know it was the DJ Gius version.

It's also used for some sports teams stadium music.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Heartbeat City - The Cars.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The "White" Album - The Beatles.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Making Plans For Nigel - XTC


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dear God - XTC


----------



## Scepticalscribe

In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pink Floyd - Animals


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pink Floyd - The Division Bell.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Trial And The Search (from Miami Vice) - Jan Hammer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Listening to recordings of (and reading about) a fascinating (late Renaissance, Baroque) musical instrument that goes by the name of "theorbo" in English.


----------



## SuperMatt

Scepticalscribe said:


> Listening to recordings of (and reading about) a fascinating (late Renaissance, Baroque) musical instrument that goes by the name of "theorbo" in English.



I perform regularly with a group that has a theorbo player. It is a very impressive instrument in person.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

SuperMatt said:


> I perform regularly with a group that has a theorbo player. It is a very impressive instrument in person.




It looks (and sounds) absolutely amazing.


----------



## SuperMatt

Scepticalscribe said:


> It looks (and sounds) absolutely amazing.



Perhaps you can see it live sometime… I cannot remember where you live, if indeed you mentioned it at some point. I might know of an ensemble in your neck of the woods…


----------



## Scepticalscribe

SuperMatt said:


> Perhaps you can see it live sometime… I cannot remember where you live, if indeed you mentioned it at some point. I might know of an ensemble in your neck of the woods…




Well, concerts (live ones) are still hors de combat due to the coroan virus pandemic.

However, I must admit that I have fallen head over heels in love with both the appearance and the sound of the theorbo.

Never mind a guitar; theorbo, here I come in some future life.

Anyway, I am listening to Baroque (which I love) pieces by G G Kapsberger.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Jordi Savall & Xavier Díaz-Latorre: playing pieces by Ortiz, Marais, and Sanz.


----------



## User.45

tranceking26 said:


> Switched to trance (no surprises there )
> 
> Zombie Nation - Kerkraft 400 (DJ Gius Remix)
> 
> Most folk from the UK/EU know this tune, but not all will know it was the DJ Gius version.
> 
> It's also used for some sports teams stadium music.



Kernkraft "adapted" it's theme song from a C64 game Lazy Jones:


----------



## User.45

P_X said:


> Kernkraft "adapted" it's theme song from a C64 game Lazy Jones:



This takes me back to Carbon Based Lifeforms - MOS 6581. MOS 6581 a.k.a. SID was the absolutely legendary combined digital and analog OSC chip of C64s. (this absolutely shows my age me as the analog kid with his digital dreams).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Jordi Savall & Xavier Díaz-Latorre: playing pieces by Ortiz, Marais, and Sanz.



Ah, sigh.

I just love this.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

In Dulce Decorum - The Damned.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sad, but (yes, apart from Baroque music), I also love this stuff.

Jan Hammer - all of his music from Miami Vice. (Crockett's Theme; Evan; The Trial And The Balance, etc).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Lives In The Balance - Jackson Browne.


----------



## B S Magnet

Just a bunch of city pop.

At present, “Offshore” by Toshiki Kadomatsu, from 1983, is playing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dalla: Caruso: Luciano Pavarotti.


----------



## lizkat

Some tracks from the 2007 album of Chambao,  _*Con Otro Aire*_.  



​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Some tracks from the 2007 album of Chambao,  _*Con Otro Aire*_.
> 
> View attachment 6700
> 
> ​




What a gorgeous album sleeve.

Currently listening to Émile Waldteufel - The Skater's Waltz.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Currently listening to Émile Waldteufel - The Skater's Waltz.




I'm surprised that that one didn't end up listed in this piece about waltzes featured in cinema... 









						10 wonderfully cinematic waltzes on screen
					

One, two, three. One, two, three... These sublime cinematic moments sweep us up in the romance of a good waltz.



					www2.bfi.org.uk
				




I'm sure The Skater's Waltz must have met the call of duty in many a film or TV show,  but I remember it certainly from an episode of Downton Abbey (at a party after Lady Rose's presentation to court, when the Prince of Wales "crashes" the event and asks to open the dancing with her)






A more elegant performance of the entire piece is below.  It's certainly all to do with the essence of what is a classic waltz.


----------



## Huntn

Two possibly the best 2 Stones songs:











Plus another favorite:


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> Two possibly the best 2 Stones songs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



In general, I prefer (far prefer) The Beatles to the Stones but, of songs by the Stones, - and I readily concede thta preference in music is a deeply personal and rather subjective matter - but, these aren't my favourites.


----------



## lizkat

Some Kara Grainger, from her 2008 blues album _*Grand and Green River*_

Here is the track _Dreamed I Was the Devil_


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> In general, I prefer (far prefer) The Beatles to the Stones but, of songs by the Stones, - and I readily concede thta preference in music is a deeply personal and rather subjective matter - but, these aren't my favourites.



I too prefer the Beetles, no contest, but these Stones songs make me acknowledge their worth.


----------



## lizkat

Some tracks from _*Hommage,*_ a 1975 album of solo performances by the late jazz composer and pianist Andrew Hill (1931-2007).  Six of the seven tracks are his own compositions; the seventh is a look-back to Duke Ellington's _Sophisticated Lady_, which was composed only a year after Hill was born.

​


----------



## Huntn

This song reminds me of the power of the humsn voice, more powerful than any human made instrument.


----------



## lizkat

Schumann's Fantasiestücke Op.12 for me this afternoon, performed by British pianist Benjamin Frith.  The album (NAXOS) also has Schumann's Op.15 Kinderszenen (Hungarian pianist Jenő Jandó) and the Brahms Op.118 Klavierstücke (Turkish pianist İdil Biret). Jandó also performs Schumann's Op.18 Arabeske on this album. 

​


----------



## lizkat

Going to give myself an ear worm doing stuff like this, but I do it once in awhile anyway.   Decided to round up some more versions of those Op. 12 Fantasiestücke by Schumann.    It's notoriously hard to keep some of it from sounding either clichéd or boring, since it has so many places with abrupt shifts in dynamics, and other places where it shifts from serenity to exhilaration (or hah, maybe terror, depending if you're still learning the thing).

Anyway when I get done downloading and reviewing various performances,  I'll keep the ones I like best for this or that particular track (or just like because they seem idiosyncratic in some way I ended up finding appealing somehow), and consign the rest to the bin.   I do love that aspect of fishing around in Apple music...   and I do a whole lot of "catch and release" sometimes.   Back in the day when one had to buy the music or settle for 30-second previews, I did a lot more hunting around for other people's reviews before I'd pick up another performance of some work I already had.


----------



## lizkat

Tracks from Eilen Jewell's 2007 offering, _* Letters from Sinners and Strangers*_.   Her second album, might still be my favorite.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yesterday, although a blistering, scorching day, yes, I spent a surprising amount of it watching videos of the impossibly elegant, erudite, interesting, gifted, and wonderfully knowlegeable Brandon Acker discussing (and playing) various antique instruments, and other videos of him playing music from that era.

I had not known that - as a musician - he started out playing heavy metal, and only discovered antique instruments and antique music in college via a study of classical guitar; as @lizkat would say, "go figure". A fascinating journey.

The instruments included (most had separate videos, but, for those who love this sort of stuff, and I do, and adore Baroque music, which I do also, and thrill to the delights of history - yes, tick that box, as well, the video of Brandon Acker with Rob Scallon on the history of the guitar was brilliant - I can't recommend it highly enough; I love watching a video where I learn stuff I hadn't known before), Renaissance guitar, Baroque guitar, Renaissance lute, Baroque lute, Harpischord, oud, viola da gamba, and the wonderful theorbo, an instrument - those amazing bass notes - that I have quite lost my heart to.

Anyway, some of the pieces I listened to (lost myself in) included:

" Aria: Lascia ch'io pianga" (on theorbo).

Toccata Arpeggiata by Kapsberger (1580-1651) - again, on theorbo.

Our ti miro - Monteverdi.

The Mad Lover (again theorbo)

This stupid spell check keeps thinking that I want to spell either "throb" or "theory" instead of theorbo.  I don't.  I know exactly what I want to write...

And then, there are the - absolutely divine - pieces with Renaissance guitar, Renaissance lute, Baroque guitar, and Baroque lute.


----------



## Edd

Allison Russell singing Nightflyer. It’s good, trust me.


----------



## lizkat

Patti Smith - Gone Pie (audio) - this video link has assorted of her album covers and some stills in it.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Patti Smith - Gone Pie (audio) - this video link has assorted of her album covers and some stills in it.




I had to settle for a LOVE reaction, but that's not enough ...


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

On a summer Saturday night...   Paul Butterfield Blues Band.   This track is _*Born in Chicago*_.


----------



## User.191

Read about an artist by the name of Rebecca Lucy Taylor in the Guardian who’s reinventing herself after a somewhat acrimonious split from the band “Slow Club”.

Now going by “Self Esteem” I’ve been listening to her album “Compliments Please”









						Self Esteem: ‘I was tired of being this sweet heterosexual lady in a band’
					

Once an earnest indie singer with Slow Club, Rebecca Lucy Taylor is now a take-no-prisoners pop diva. Can her patriarchy-smashing anthems conquer the charts?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## lizkat

MissNomer said:


> Read about an artist by the name of Rebecca Lucy Taylor in the Guardian who’s reinventing herself after a somewhat acrimonious split from the band “Slow Club”.
> 
> Now going by “Self Esteem” I’ve been listening to her album “Compliments Please”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self Esteem: ‘I was tired of being this sweet heterosexual lady in a band’
> 
> 
> Once an earnest indie singer with Slow Club, Rebecca Lucy Taylor is now a take-no-prisoners pop diva. Can her patriarchy-smashing anthems conquer the charts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com




She sounds like a more concentrated sip of what one occasionally got via sarcasm in a few lines of some of the songs of the Brazilian band CSS (Cansei de ser Sexy...  = Tired of Beng Sexy).  I always loved this bit from the track "Off the Hook" in their 2005 eponymous album:

yeah you were right this is really fun​(i never got this dumb before)​​... but Self Esteem is leaving all that behind and going for just saying what she wants and figures is fine, no checking w/ anyone else is required,


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Entre Dos Aguas - Paco De Lucia.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Some haunting music from Amaru III (presumably named for the legendary revolutionary and folk hero Tupac Amaru) - a group from the (Peruvian) highlands of South America.


----------



## SuperMatt

Cibo Matto - Viva! La Woman


----------



## Member 216




----------



## User.191

How have I made it to 2021 until I finally listed to Gun N' Roses' "Chinese Democracy"?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

(Come Up And See Me) Make Me Smile - Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel.


----------



## Deleted member 215

I've been listening to a lot of retro-sounding indie music lately. This one is my latest earworm:






I'm No Good - *Summer Twins*

(At first I thought this was a cover of a 50s song it sounded so much like one).


----------



## lizkat

I'm back to playing Mozart as if it were winter or spring instead of my usual rolls more towards blues, rock, pop during summer.  That's because we're having a cool and sometimes rainy summer...  it's only 58ºF in my living room now, because I had left the damn kitchen windows open too late again after the sun overcame some rainshowers before nightfall.   Time to head up and listen to an audiobook under the covers!  

Anyway earlier today it was a bunch of Mozart piano concertos, the later ones,  like the 23 (Perahia),  25 (Anderszewski) and 27 (Uchido).  Sparkling like sun shining through the rain...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yann Tiersen - EUSA.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man: A Mass For Peace.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Cars - Heartbeat City.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few songs from The Lightning Seeds: All I Want; Perfect; What If; You Showed Me; Sense; Change; Waiting For Today To Happen; and The Life Of Riley.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Blur: The (still superb) albums Parklife and The Great Escape.


----------



## lizkat

O Magnum Mysterium -   The Robert Shaw Festival Singers

​​​


----------



## Huntn

Great Song, Ten Years After​


----------



## DT

TBL said:


> I've been listening to a lot of retro-sounding indie music lately. This one is my latest earworm:
> 
> I'm No Good - *Summer Twins*
> 
> (At first I thought this was a cover of a 50s song it sounded so much like one).




Oh yeah, that was excellent.  I dig on that 50's vibe, this is a terrific band - The Regrettes - they're kind of a "Riot Grrrl"/punk-pop, 3/4ths all girl band, great sound, lyrics, attitude, they tip into that same sound on occasion, like this song:









_You're talkin' to me like I'm dumb
Well I've got news, I've got a lot to say
There's nothing you can do to take that away
You're talkin' to me like I'm hurt
At least I'm not six feet in the dirt
And I'll still kick your ass even in my skirt
You're talkin' to me like a child
But I'm not a helpless baby
Not waitin' on you to come save me


I'm like nobody else, so you can just go fuck yourself _

Another good one:


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> Oh yeah, that was excellent.  I dig on that 50's vibe, this is a terrific band - The Regrettes - they're kind of a "Riot Grrrl"/punk-pop, 3/4ths all girl band, great sound, lyrics, attitude, they tip into that same sound on occasion, like this song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You're talkin' to me like I'm dumb
> Well I've got news, I've got a lot to say
> There's nothing you can do to take that away
> You're talkin' to me like I'm hurt
> At least I'm not six feet in the dirt
> And I'll still kick your ass even in my skirt
> You're talkin' to me like a child
> But I'm not a helpless baby
> Not waitin' on you to come save me
> 
> 
> I'm like nobody else, so you can just go fuck yourself _
> 
> Another good one:



My introduction to them was 



  Fox on the Run.

Today, though, I was once again entranced with 



  The Divinyls from back a bit.


----------



## lizkat

Soundtrack from The Blues Brothers (1980 film).  So fine.


​​​
​


----------



## lizkat

And most recently Bach's Brandenburg Concertos.   Used them to stay awake while letting a batch of lentil soup cool enough to put away in the fridge...   can't believe I went on a cooking spree so late into the evening.   Anyway the Brandenburgs are jaunty works indeed and served well to keep me entertained as long as necessary.   G'night all! 

​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Soundtrack from The Blues Brothers (1980 film).  So fine.
> 
> View attachment 8262​​View attachment 8263​
> ​



Ah, my brother - Other Brother on these threads - loves that soundtrack (and movie), which he introduced me to.


lizkat said:


> And most recently Bach's Brandenburg Concertos.   Used them to stay awake while letting a batch of lentil soup cool enough to put away in the fridge...   can't believe I went on a cooking spree so late into the evening.   Anyway the Brandenburgs are jaunty works indeed and served well to keep me entertained as long as necessary.   G'night all!
> 
> View attachment 8268​



Always superb.

The Days Of Pearly Spencer - David McWilliams is currently playing as I type this.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> The Days Of Pearly Spencer - David McWilliams is currently playing as I type this.




from* Working for the Government*?   Love it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> from* Working for the Government*?   Love it.




As do I.

Haunting track, isn't it?


----------



## lizkat

Tonight,  Fauré's complete nocturnes, thirteen of them, written between 1875 and 1921 with opus numbers ranging from 33 to 119.   I like collections like that,  where one can hear how the composer has taken the form up over a very long timeline.   The performances are by British pianist Charles Owen.  For some reason I have never played these myself and still don't know them well,  so it's a different sort of listening experience.

​


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Tonight,  Fauré's complete nocturnes, thirteen of them, written between 1875 and 1921 with opus numbers ranging from 33 to 119.   I like collections like that,  where one can hear how the composer has taken the form up over a very long timeline.   The performances are by British pianist Charles Owen.  For some reason I have never played these myself and still don't know them well,  so it's a different sort of listening experience.
> 
> View attachment 8289​



I used to have an LP of Chopin nocturnes that I loved to listen to in the evenings. I am not familiar with Fauré’s though. Thanks - I will take a listen.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Jordi Savall.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Jordi Savall.




Guy has a discography one couldn't even dream of 50 years ago.   Who said "classical" music is dead?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Guy has a discography one couldn't even dream of 50 years ago.   Who said "classical" music is dead?



An amazing and quite wonderful catalogue of music; and one I return to again and again.  Music for the soul.

Actually, I should have been more precise: Just now, I am listening to a superb concert (recorded on May 13, 2015 in Amsterdam) which was given by Jordi Savall (viola da gamba) & Xavier Díaz-Latorre (Renaissance guitar and theorbo).

Anyway, I could happily die and head to whatever afterlife exists (or doesn't, as the case may be) with this exquisite music echoing in my ears.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Soundtrack from The Blues Brothers (1980 film).  So fine.





Our little G was surprisingly into this movie.  It's a fave of mine, my peer group (the folks around my age, film geeks, etc.), but a 13 year little girl into K-pop?  Hahaha, outstanding!

_"Who's that?  OMG, I love her!"_

(It was Aretha Franklin  )


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Our little G was surprisingly into this movie.  It's a fave of mine, my peer group (the folks around my age, film geeks, etc.), but a 13 year little girl into K-pop?  Hahaha, outstanding!
> 
> _"Who's that?  OMG, I love her!"_
> 
> (It was Aretha Franklin  )




They sure help her roll out an unforgettable performance of _*Think *_in that film.  Heh, lyrics for our time too.


----------



## DT

Hahaha, she's now also hip to why I sometimes say I'm going to order "_4 fried chickens and a Coke_" (usually the wife chimes in with, "_I'll probably have some dry, white toast ..._"


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Rod Stewart's One Night Only! Live at Royal Albert Hall.






Amazing!


----------



## MarkusL

I can't escape the political controversies even when I am trying to relax to some music.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Lute Duo (a very accomplished pair of musicians, who play, respectively, a Renaissance guitar and a theorbo) with their gorgeous sequence Baroque Insight.


----------



## lizkat

Soundtrack from the film _*Syriana*_ (Alexandre Desplat)

​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Soundtrack from the film _*Syriana*_ (Alexandre Desplat)
> 
> View attachment 8412​




Ah, wonderful.

I love the music of Alexandre Desplat (and have the soundtracks of Fantastic Mr Fox and Grand Hotel Budapest on CD, and on my computer and my mp3 player).


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah, wonderful.
> 
> I love the music of Alexandre Desplat (and have the soundtracks of Fantastic Mr Fox and Grand Hotel Budapest on CD, and on my computer and my mp3 player).




I'm really quite a fan of Desplat's soundtracks.  So far I've collected The Painted Veil, Girl with a Pearl Earring, The Queen, The Special Relationship and Syriana.

I like that I can either listen to them with full attention or as background when I'm reading or working in my studio.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I'm really quite a fan of Desplat's soundtracks.  So far I've collected The Painted Veil, Girl with a Pearl Earring, The Queen, The Special Relationship and Syriana.
> 
> I like that I can either listen to them with full attention or as background when I'm reading or working in my studio.




Absolutely spot on, and very well said.

Which of those soundtracks would you especially recommend?


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Absolutely spot on, and very well said.
> 
> Which of those soundtracks would you especially recommend?




Well I recently watched the film Girl With a Pearl Earring again,  and have been playing that soundtrack lately as a result.   Because of the very different attributes and behavior of characters in that film, Desplat gets to play with the high and low ranges of his orchestration,  and the results do remind me of those characters.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Well I recently watched the film Girl With a Pearl Earring again,  and have been playing that soundtrack lately as a result.   Because of the very different attributes and behavior of characters in that film, Desplat gets to play with the high and low ranges of his orchestration,  and the results do remind me of those characters.




Some years ago, I read the book (and loved it) though I have not yet seen the movie.

Must see if I can locate (and listen to) the soundtrack.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Making Plans For Nigel - XTC.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The drummer in this group works in my warehouse. I was pleasantly surprised how good they were. I was expecting it to be an Irish folk band for some reason.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A night of classics, some old favourites: A few from The Stranglers (Golden Brown, No More Heroes, Waltzinblack), Queen (Who Wants To Live Forever, The Show Must Go On, Bohemian Rhapsody), Dire Straits (Brothers In Arms, Telegraph Road), The Beatles (A Day In The Life...), Supertramp (Child Of Vision, Rudy, Crime Of The Century, Take The Long Way Home), Bono & Luciano Pavarotti (Miss Sarajevo) among others.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ultravox - Vienna.


----------



## quagmire

Star Wars mood:


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1434745850308272129/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sanctus, from The Armed Man: A Mass For Peace, by Karl Jenkins.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@lizkat: A heads-up: A very nice (and welcoming) Classical Music Thread was started last Saturday (September 4) on MR and is well worth a visit.  

If I thought that a demand for such a thread existed here, I'd happily start one.


----------



## SuperMatt

Scepticalscribe said:


> @lizkat: A heads-up: A very nice (and welcoming) Classical Music Thread was started last Saturday (September 4) on MR and is well worth a visit.
> 
> If I thought that a demand for such a thread existed here, I'd happily start one.



I would definitely have an interest.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

SuperMatt said:


> I would definitely have an interest.




I suspect that you, @lizkat and I would be the main contributors.

Okay, I'll start one over the week-end.


----------



## User.45

I've heard my first cosmic funk track 10 years ago and hooked ever since. 
It is exactly the music you'd imagine for a low budget sci-fi themed erotic movie. 
The synth lead with this aftertouch vibrato is just phenomenal.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Baroque evening beckons.

Tomaso Albinoni: Oboe Concerto in D Minor Op. 9/2 - 2. Adagio.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And more Tomaso Albinoni: This time, his celebrated Adagio in G Minor.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Laetatus Sum - Claudio Monteverdi.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Canario - G. G. Kapsberger.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Luz del Alva - Del Morra - Spanish Songs Of The Early Renaissance.

Stunning stuff.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ah. 

Well, I have finally graduated from the Baroque, only to arrive at W. A. Mozart.

Thus, I am now listening to his sublime Piano Concerto No 20 in D Minor K.466, 2nd Movement (Romance).  Try telling me that this isn't perfection...

For anyone who frequents this thread, this is a superb - agonisingly, exquisitely, painfully - beautiful piece of music.

Listen to it, if you haven't done so already; and listen once again, - savour it - if you do know it.


----------



## lizkat

Tonight listening to Brahms 2nd and 3rd symphonies.  Pretty sure they beat the Emmy Awards, which I realize I'm condemning without having investigated even the live updates in a few online newspapers... 


​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Dead South - In Hell I'll Be In Good Company.

Why do I like this song so much?

The neat appearance (black trousers, white shirts, one clean shaven face and one tie), of the group, yes; the stunning lyrics, (fantastic), yes; the fact that a cello - a cello! - is strummed, chord like, nonchalently, almost like a guitar (or a theorbo) - oh, marvellous, that bass sound! - and the wonderfuly weird variety of the settings....


----------



## Thomas Veil

Thanks to _Midnight Mass_, I've been listening to a lot of Neil Diamond.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Nothing Else Matters - Steve'N'Seagulls.

Wonderful lyrics, - and, again, this time with a double bass, that bass sound, played by hand, sigh, fantastic - terrific setting and song.

Gorgeous.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Heroes - David Bowie.


----------



## DT

New Mitski   








I cry at the start of every movie
I guess 'cause I wish I was making things too
But I'm working for the knife

I used to think I would tell stories
But nobody cared for the stories I had
About no good guys

I always knew the world moves on
I just didn't know it would go without me
I start the day high and it ends so low
'Cause I'm working for the knife

I used to think I'd be done by twenty
Now at twenty-nine, the road ahead appears the same
Though maybe at thirty I'll see a way to change
That I'm living for the knife

I always thought the choice was mine
And I was right but I just chose wrong
I start the day lying and end with the truth
That I'm dying for the knife


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Toccata Arpeggiata by G G Kapsberger, played by the sublime Brandon Acker on theorbo.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Canario by G G Kapsberger, played (exquisitely) by the wonderful Brandon Acker on theorbo.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Watched (with utter, entranced, enjoyment) a video:

Ars Musica Chicago, (a concert from August 21, 2020) featuring Brandon Acker playing, successively, pieces with a theorbo, Baroque lute, and Baroque guitar.

Sublime.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Currently enjoying (thoroughly enjoying) watching (and listening to) Felices Cantus Baroque, with "La Folia from the Renaissance through the Baroque Music," recorded on 13 June, 2018.

The incomparable Jordi Savall (complete with his stunning viol da gamba) plays, and the msicians all play with period instruments. Glorious.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Keith Urban: "Blue Ain't Your Color".


----------



## ericwn

Currently playing the self titled album by Long Distance Calling. Love their sound sometimes - great instrumental rock with a prog touch.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

W A Mozart's Piano Concerto No 20 (K466).


----------



## lizkat

Solomon Burke -  Fast Train


----------



## lizkat

Mary Gauthier...   _*Mercy Now*_.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My mother loved The Merry Wives of Windsor - especially, the Overture - (by Franz Lehár), - actually, she had it on a wonderfully solid 33 rpm vinyl record, one that dated from the fifties - and that is what I am listening to, just now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few pieces from the soundtrack of The Hours (by Philip Glass).

Morning Passages, The Hours, among others.


----------



## lizkat

I have a lot of his stuff but not that, and I should get it since I've heard it and like it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I have a lot of his stuff but not that, and I should get it since I've heard it and like it.




At the risk of sounding predictable, or clichéd, I think it is a brilliant album, and - yes - recommend it without hesitation.


----------



## ericwn

Scepticalscribe said:


> A few pieces from the soundtrack of The Hours (by Philip Glass).
> 
> Morning Passages, The Hours, among others.




That’s a great soundtrack, thanks for the reminder. I need to dig it out again!


----------



## ericwn

I’m listening to Outsider, the current album of Queen’s Roger Taylor.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Tonight, I shall refer you to a quite lovely and heartbreakingly beautiful piece by Ronald Binge that goes by the name of The Watermill.

As a child, I saw a TV production of The Wind In The Willows, for which this was the theme music of the soundtrack, and I never forgot - nor could ever forget - that haunting, bittersweet, tune.

But, for a very long time, I didn't know what it was called, nor who composed it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Teams That Meet In Caffs - by Dexy's Midnight Runners.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Food For Thought - UB40.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Where Did I Go Wrong?- UB40


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Geno - Dexy's Midnight Runners.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Tonight, I shall refer you to a quite lovely and heartbreakingly beautiful piece by Ronald Binge that goes by the name of The Watermill.
> 
> As a child, I saw a TV production of The Wind In The Willows, for which this was the theme music of the soundtrack, and I never forgot - nor could ever forget - that haunting, bittersweet, tune.
> 
> But, for a very long time, I didn't know what it was called, nor who composed it.




This offering has not only that music  --such a wonderful piece for the oboe--  but also a collection of beautiful English landscape paintings,  many of which do feature watermills.  Performance by the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Ernest Tomlinson.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Golden Brown - The Stranglers.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Golden Brown - The Stranglers.





That one was brought to my attention one night at a party for its restless time signatures, after i had offered up Prokofiev's 7th Sonata on that topic and someone else said wrong genre looking for something a little more now...  LOL when I looked it up more recently on YouTube I ran into a comment that I found hilarious:    "so British it colonised my computer."


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> That one was brought to my attention one night at a party for its restless time signatures, after i had offered up Prokofiev's 7th Sonata on that topic and someone else said wrong genre looking for something a little more now...  LOL when I looked it up more recently on YouTube I ran into a comment that I found hilarious:    "so British it colonised my computer."




It is a brilliant - and haunting track.

To my mind (or ear), a timeless classic.

And I have always loved (well, I have long loved Baroque music, howsoever unfashionable it may have been in my university days - dudes/guys, especially, were always stupefied by the fact that I not only loved - but knew - this music, it is hard to condescend to someone who knows and loves classical music) the harpsichord.

That sound; I adore it.  (Better than piano - which I also like - to my jaundiced ear).

There have been days when I would have (almost willingly) sold my soul to have mastery of this instrument.  But then, I also think this about the theorbo.  

Sigh: Yes.  I know what I want to come back to in my next life (assuming such a thing exists).

What is there not to like - with a stunning harpsichord (howsoever incongruous) in a (flawless) modern musical setting?

And, an aside: Any guy (dude) who could play piano competently or decently, or with some respect for music and instrument  (okay, I prefer harpsichord, but let's not be too demanding or high maintenance) met with my wholehearted approval; let's just say that sitting (nursing a glass of wine - beer doesn't quite cut it in these circumstances or settings) while listening to a chap/dude/guy who could play Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata (and yes, Baroque is even better) is something that - while I am not quite weak at the knees - does Put Me In A Very Good Mood.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> This offering has not only that music  --such a wonderful piece for the oboe--  but also a collection of beautiful English landscape paintings,  many of which do feature watermills.  Performance by the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Ernest Tomlinson.



Gorgeous.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Last Time Forever - Squeeze.


----------



## lizkat

_*Schumann's Fantasiestücke, Op 12*_,  performed by British pianist Benjamin Frith.  On a NAXOS album of piano works by Schumann and Brahms, other pianists on this album are Jeño Jandó and Idil Biret.


----------



## ericwn

My son recommends Bob the train:


----------



## lizkat

Tracks from _*Burgers*_, the 1972 album by Hot Tuna, the ever-evolving group (more or less held together in various iterations by Jorma Kaukonen and Jack Casady "and friends") loosely configured as a blues-rock band that had originated as a sideline for some members of Jefferson Airplane.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Tracks from _*Burgers*_, the 1972 album by Hot Tuna, the ever-evolving group (more or less held together in various iterations by Jorma Kaukonen and Jack Casady "and friends") loosely configured as a blues-rock band that had originated as a sideline for some members of Jefferson Airplane.
> 
> View attachment 9946​




Fabulous album sleeve, just gorgeous.


----------



## lizkat

Four ballades by Chopin,  played by Vladimir Ashkenazy.   Just letting them wash over me.   Such fine performances.

​​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Four ballades by Chopin,  played by Vladimir Ashkenazy.   Just letting them wash over me.   Such fine performances.
> 
> View attachment 10036​​




Wonderful; my mother loved Chopin.


----------



## ericwn

lizkat said:


> Four ballades by Chopin, played by Vladimir Ashkenazy. Just letting them wash over me. Such fine performances.
> 
> View attachment 10036​​




I’ll check this out now, thanks much!

Edit: Excellent!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A night listening to the astonishing and seriously sublime Pink Martini: Two of their superb albums, Sympathique and Hang On Little Tomato.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

More Pink Martini - what an absolutely wonderful group.

I have had the privilege and pleasure of seeing them play live (twice) - once on my birthday, the (excellent) ticket a birthday present from my brother.

Anyway, I have been listening to the albums Je Dis Oui! and Hey Eugene! (by Pink Martini).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I had forgotten how much I loved Pink Martini; what a brilliant group.

Currently listening to the haunting track "Love For Sale" from the Je Dis Oui! album (CD, now on my mp3 player) by Pink Martini.


----------



## ericwn

Scepticalscribe said:


> I had forgotten how much I loved Pink Martini; what a brilliant group.
> 
> Currently listening to the haunting track "Love For Sale" from the Je Dis Oui! album (CD, now on my mp3 player) by Pink Martini.




Thanks a lot for the recommendation. I played that album today for the first time and really liked it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericwn said:


> Thanks a lot for the recommendation. I played that album today for the first time and really liked it.




Delighted that you enjoyed it.

To my mind (ear?), it is right back to the standard of their two superb earlier albums, Sympathique and Hang On Little Tomato, which are both simply superb.


----------



## lizkat

Instrumental jazz from Tunisian composer, pianist and oud player Anouar Brahem tonight. Music that lets the mind wander or focus on its attractions. I have several of his albums and like them all for their evolution and explorations with other musicians,  but _*Souvenance*_ (2014) is still a favorite.   First bumped into Brahem's music just accidentally,  during a search for some more music from jazz bassist Dave Holland,  with whom Brahem played in the albums _*Thimar*_ (1997) and *Blue Maqams* (2017).    Love it when looking for something turns up an unexpected invitation to a whole other journey.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Instrumental jazz from Tunisian composer, pianist and oud player Anouar Brahem tonight. Music that lets the mind wander or focus on its attractions. I have several of his albums and like them all for their evolution and explorations with other musicians,  but _*Souvenance*_ (2014) is still a favorite.   First bumped into Brahem's music just accidentally,  during a search for some more music from jazz bassist Dave Holland,  with whom Brahem played in the albums _*Thimar*_ (1997) and *Blue Maqams* (2017).    Love it when looking for something turns up an unexpected invitation to a whole other journey.
> 
> View attachment 10130



Ah, absolutely brilliant.

I love coming across (or, as is the case here, being introduced to) new music that I had never heard (nor ever heard of) before.

Am currently listening to Souvenance by Anouar Brahem.

Thank you.


----------



## ericwn

lizkat said:


> Instrumental jazz from Tunisian composer, pianist and oud player Anouar Brahem tonight. Music that lets the mind wander or focus on its attractions. I have several of his albums and like them all for their evolution and explorations with other musicians, but _*Souvenance*_ (2014) is still a favorite. First bumped into Brahem's music just accidentally, during a search for some more music from jazz bassist Dave Holland, with whom Brahem played in the albums _*Thimar*_ (1997) and *Blue Maqams* (2017). Love it when looking for something turns up an unexpected invitation to a whole other journey.
> 
> View attachment 10130




Awesome! Thanks much for sharing. Nothing better than growing one’s own musical horizons. 
Really appreciate the input.


----------



## chengengaun

Attended a concert yesterday featuring Mozart Violin Concerto No. 4 in D major, and Symphony No. 40 in G minor. Crowd favourites.


>






>


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Instrumental jazz from Tunisian composer, pianist and oud player Anouar Brahem tonight. Music that lets the mind wander or focus on its attractions. I have several of his albums and like them all for their evolution and explorations with other musicians,  but _*Souvenance*_ (2014) is still a favorite.   First bumped into Brahem's music just accidentally,  during a search for some more music from jazz bassist Dave Holland,  with whom Brahem played in the albums _*Thimar*_ (1997) and *Blue Maqams* (2017).    Love it when looking for something turns up an unexpected invitation to a whole other journey.
> 
> View attachment 10130



Meant to comment on how that is a wonderful album sleeve.  The kind of image that invites imagination.

Currently listening to a few tracks from Dire Straits.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Metronomy - The Look.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dire Straits are damned good.


----------



## quagmire




----------



## chengengaun

Brahms Six Pieces for Piano performed by Eric Lu. I listened to the Intermezzo in A Major live in 2019, as encore in a 'replacement performance' that originally featured Martha Argerich. That led me to discovering this album.


----------



## ericwn

chengengaun said:


> Brahms Six Pieces for Piano performed by Eric Lu. I listened to the Intermezzo in A Major live in 2019, as encore in a 'replacement performance' that originally featured Martha Argerich. That led me to discovering this album.




Unfortunately getting a warning message about an unsupported url.


----------



## chengengaun

ericwn said:


> Unfortunately getting a warning message about an unsupported url.



Hmm, does it still not work? Not sure if it is Xenforo that failed to pull the album information from Apple Music.

This is the direct link to the album in Apple Music; another recording on YouTube as interpreted by Murray Perahia.


----------



## ericwn

chengengaun said:


> Hmm, does it still not work? Not sure if it is Xenforo that failed to pull the album information from Apple Music.
> 
> This is the direct link to the album in Apple Music; another recording on YouTube as interpreted by Murray Perahia.




Thanks much for the response. The direct link worked!


----------



## lizkat

Smart playlist of songs from albums of iconic French singer and songwriter *Francis Cabrel*... mostly tracks I had bought from iTunes years and years ago.

Will never forget how I ever heard of "the French Bob Dylan"  to begin with:  watching the 1987 movie _Broadcast News_ sometime after iTunes had started renting / selling films. I was with one of my brothers and the scene came on where displaced news anchor Albert Brooks is sulking in his living room with a stiff drink and suddenly "Édition Spéciale" comes spiraling out of his stereo.. We both reacted like "wow who is THAT, gotta have it." Poor Albert  ... later for his tribulations in that film, we were off looking up Cabrel and his albums. Love so many of his songs, there's one for every mood, every situation.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Smart playlist of songs from albums of iconic French singer and songwriter *Francis Cabrel*... mostly tracks I had bought from iTunes years and years ago.
> 
> Will never forget how I ever heard of "the French Bob Dylan"  to begin with:  watching the 1987 movie _Broadcast News_ sometime after iTunes had started renting / selling films. I was with one of my brothers and the scene came on where displaced news anchor Albert Brooks is sulking in his living room with a stiff drink and suddenly "Édition Spéciale" comes spiraling out of his stereo.. We both reacted like "wow who is THAT, gotta have it." Poor Albert  ... later for his tribulations in that film, we were off looking up Cabrel and his albums. Love so many of his songs, there's one for every mood, every situation.




Gorgeous.

The French language lends itself wonderfully to song.

Personally, I am rather partial to the music of Alain Bashung, and especially adore the song "Madame Rêve".


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> The French language lends itself wonderfully to song.
> 
> Personally, I am rather partial to the music of Alain Bashung, and especially adore the song "Madame Rêve".




I too like Bashung,  and Patrick Bruel.  This is _Raconte-moi _from Bruel's 2006 album _*Des souvenirs devant...*_


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I too like Bashung,  and Patrick Bruel.  This is _Raconte-moi _from Bruel's 2006 album _*Des souvenirs devant...*_




Just gorgeous; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And so, I am listening to several songs by Alain Bashung.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few tracks from the soundtrack of Hable Con Ella.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Listening to the superb soundtrack - by Clannad - of the (terrific ) TV series (ITV) "Robin of Sherwood".


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Wrong Road - The Go Betweens.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Friends of Dean Martinez - A Place In The Sun.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Paris Combo - Living Room (from the album Living Room).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few tracks from Link Wray & The Wraymen: Rumble, Ramble, Jack The Ripper, The Shadow Knows - among others: (from an album "Rumble! The Best Of Link Wray").


----------



## Deleted member 215

One of my favorite (if not my favorite) Chopin pieces:


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Perfect Day - Lou Reed.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Paris Combo - Living Room (from the album Living Room).




Ah, they are fun!   Thank you.  The lead singer reminds me somehow of the cabaret singer Yvette in the 1992 film _*Indochine*_.

Yvette's role was played by Dominique Blanc. She was originally an employee of the character Eliane,  played by Catherine Deneuve.   All about Yvette was kept intriguingly complicated in the film, since Yvette was also a sometime love interest of Eliane's would-be suitor Guy,  the dogged detective devoted to finding the whereabouts of Eliane's runaway adopted daughter Camille.​​So much of that movie was heartbreaking.  The character of Yvette was just the ticket for lightening it up some.  She was impossibly forthright and rude and amusing all at once.  "Definitely double-down French," an American friend of mine with kin and friends in Paris had commented when we were dissecting that film and its characters one day.​
Anyway some tracks from *Living Room* will certainly do to lighten up my Friday evening.   Brilliant idea, thanks again.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Ah, they are fun!   Thank you.  The lead singer reminds me somehow of the cabaret singer Yvette in the 1992 film _*Indochine*_.
> 
> Yvette's role was played by Dominique Blanc. She was originally an employee of the character Eliane,  played by Catherine Deneuve.   All about Yvette was kept intriguingly complicated in the film, since Yvette was also a sometime love interest of Eliane's would-be suitor Guy,  the dogged detective devoted to finding the whereabouts of Eliane's runaway adopted daughter Camille.​​So much of that movie was heartbreaking.  The character of Yvette was just the ticket for lightening it up some.  She was impossibly forthright and rude and amusing all at once.  "Definitely double-down French," an American friend of mine with kin and friends in Paris had commented when we were dissecting that film and its characters one day.​
> Anyway some tracks from *Living Room* will certainly do to lighten up my Friday evening.   Brilliant idea, thanks again.



And I absolutely loved Indochine; superb movie.

Actually, the first time I saw it, yes, it was by myself, but - having loved it, - when Channel 4 (one of the best of British TV channels) subsequently showed it, fortunately, I was able to watch it with my absorbed mother, who absolutely adored it - for, when the opening credits appeared, I told her that this was a movie she would love, and must watch - as, indeed, she did.


----------



## chengengaun

Looking forward to attending four successive concerts in January featuring all ten Beethoven violin sonatas (but not with the two virtuosi…).






Link to Apple Music


----------



## Ulenspiegel

I am in such a mood....


----------



## Herdfan

I would have never thought a WalMart commercial would introduce me to a 50+ year old version of a song I never knew existed.  But they did.  It is a great version, even better than the better known one from Sonny & Cher.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Herdfan said:


> I would have never thought a WalMart commercial would introduce me to a 50+ year old version of a song I never knew existed.  But they did.  It is a great version, even better than the better known one from Sonny & Cher.




I've Shazamed more songs playing during commercials than I care to admit.  A close second would be music being played at stores or restaurants.  

I don't even remember how I found out what a song was before ID AI existed.   I asked people?  I guess?


----------



## Herdfan

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I've Shazamed more songs playing during commercials than I care to admit.  A close second would be music being played at stores or restaurants.
> 
> I don't even remember how I found out what a song was before ID AI existed.   I asked people?  I guess?




Don't know how old you are, but people in my generation can certainly relate to listening to a song on the radio and hoping and praying the DJ will simply announce the name and artist so you could go spend $15 on the album for one song.  Today's Spotify kids have no clue.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> Don't know how old you are, but people in my generation can certainly relate to listening to a song on the radio and hoping and praying the DJ will simply announce the name and artist so you could go spend $15 on the album for one song.  Today's Spotify kids have no clue.




This, absolutely.

Actually, I've even phoned radio stations to request the name of a track (and the artist, composer, etc) that had just been played.

And, I have stood by the radio, snatched up pen and paper to hand, listening closely, intent on writing down whatever details the DJ, or presenter, might care to share when a track that had been played had caught my ear, captured my attention and stimulated my interest.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> Don't know how old you are, but people in my generation can certainly relate to listening to a song on the radio and hoping and praying the DJ will simply announce the name and artist so you could go spend $15 on the album for one song.  Today's Spotify kids have no clue.




Some of those hastily scribbled notes (from the radio, maybe pronounciation, maybe my hearing, or lack of familiarity with the name of the artist or name of the work) were phonetically transcribed (Vidor, anyone?) as I had never heard of them, until I subsequently tracked them down in a music shop (remember those?)

And yes, - as a consequence, - I have indeed bought CDs for one song, or track, or piece of music.


----------



## ericwn

We certainly live in great times with streaming when you can discover new music or tv content anytime.


----------



## DT

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I've Shazamed more songs playing during commercials than I care to admit.  A close second would be music being played at stores or restaurants.





ericwn said:


> We certainly live in great times with streaming when you can discover new music or tv content anytime.





Totally, I love it.  And then not only do you get an ID on the song, you can immediately deep dive into the artist's other material, especially if you've got some unlimited music type service like Spotify or Apple Music.

The latter I've been really enjoying it again - had it one time a couple of years ago, let it lapse, then when we switched to unlimited cell data plans, we got it for free.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A spot of klezmer music (from an album called Dancing On Water by Finjan).

Something I am in the mood for this evening.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Don't know how old you are, but people in my generation can certainly relate to listening to a song on the radio and hoping and praying the DJ will simply announce the name and artist so you could go spend $15 on the album for one song.  Today's Spotify kids have no clue.




Ha, yeah, how many times i willingly made an ass of myself in a Tower records store, trying to sing half-remembered lyrics and tune to some song, to see if someone there would recognize it, name it, help me find the album.  Once I know now that I was trying to ID the country track _*The Man That Turned My Mama O*_*n*.  

When I first heard part of it on the radio, I was driving in heavy traffic back up the Jersey Turnpike, having dropped someone off at the Newark airport,  and then I was cursing like a longshoreman because the DJ cut the end and went directly to commercial without saying "... and that's Tanya Tucker with..."  -- I'm lucky I didn't wreck the car.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Ha, yeah, how many times i willingly made an ass of myself in a Tower records store, trying to sing half-remembered lyrics and tune to some song, to see if someone there would recognize it, name it, help me find the album.  Once I know now that I was trying to ID the country track _*The Man That Turned My Mama O*_*n*.
> 
> When I first heard part of it on the radio, I was driving in heavy traffic back up the Jersey Turnpike, having dropped someone off at the Newark airport,  and then I was cursing like a longshoreman because the DJ cut the end and went directly to commercial without saying "... and that's Tanya Tucker with..."  -- I'm lucky I didn't wreck the car.



Oh, yes, I do so get this.

And understand it and relate to it.

One morning, (yes, it was a morning), oh, around twenty years ago, I was - idly, in that relaxed state of not-quite-total-immersion, calmly focussed, nice classical music on in the background, soothing stuff - sitting on a sofa, in the flat I rented, (a lovely city centre flat, in a converted distillery) which we shared - Decent Brother was attending classes at the (18th century) Law Society/Law School five minutes walk away, we could see his building from the living room balcony, whereas my own antique university where I taught was a thirty minute walk away, the only time in my life I enjoyed exercise - while grading student term papers, when the classical music station began playing the piece I now know to be Soler's Fandango, which I had never, ever, ever, heard until then.

This turned out to be one of those mornings where I asked myself where had this stunning piece of music been all of my life?

Anyway, there was that moment when I realised that this was really nice, actually quite lovely, music.  Then, there was the moment the music insisted on interrupting my concentration and invading my mind; the moment when it struck me as intriguing - and somehow strangely compelling; and then, there was the moment when the student essay (paper) no longer registered, - I could no longer concentrate, for this piece of music was not just extraordinary, it was vivid, compelling, stupefying, electric, astonishing - and this was a piece of Baroque music!  Baroque music electrifying? - and somehow, without (consciously) realising it, the student paper I was in the process of grading was set down, surprisingly gently, on the sofa, while I sat there, utterly still, hardly daring to breathe, stunned with stupefied delight; there was a subsequent moment - when I was consumed, devoured - by this piece, and listened (avidly) - and increasingly arrested, almost holding my breath, following each note with increasing, astonished and astounded delight - until it eventually ended.

And, long before that, while the student paper I was grading sat - still - on the sofa, my attention was fully focussed on the radio, my hands were occupied with pen (a fountain pen, the very one that graded the student term papers) and a grabbed piece of paper (from my own lecture notes) to take down the details of this insanely compelling piece of music when it ended and the presenter (I hoped) would have had the wit (or, otherwise, homicide might have been contemplated) to furnish me with the details of this simply superlative piece of music.

Actually, I have rarely been so ecstatic on first hearing a piece of music, and - to this day - this remains one of my very own personal favourites.

And yes, I did, subsequently pay visits to both Tower records (and Virgin records) - this story dates from just over twenty years ago - a time when there were music stores staffed by enthusiasts - music stores complete with specialist departments.

I found one enthusiastic, informed, not-at-all-patronising - but perfectly delightful - young man who could offer me two different versions (recordings) of the Fandango by the composer I now knew went by the name of Antonio Soler - so, I was offered two versions of Soler's Fandango (yes, one came complete in a double album of his other music - and yes, nothing, but, nothing else, on those two CDs is a patch on that electrifying Fadango, but - and here, I am with @Herdfan - the pleasure that one track has given me has more than amply repaid the price of that exquisite double CD bought twenty years ago).

Reader, I bought them both.

And, the student essays - term papers -- were reluctantly returned to and graded, with Soler's Fandango still whispering to me in a mad ear worm; and no, the students didn't suffer - not in the least.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And, having written a song of love (well, a post of love) to Antonio Soler's magnificent, magisterial, and quite simply sublime Fandango, well, I just had to listen to it.

And, it is every bit as arresting, compelling, and superlative, as it was when I first heard it all of twenty years ago.

And, another thing: You don't know - you don't recognise, because you cannot see it - for what it is - when you are living through it, but those years, when Decent Brother and I were living together, without exchanging a single cross word, were - I now know - some of the happiest years of my life to date.

The difference between the two versions (of Soler's Fandango) I have is one of tempo; both are excellent, but they do differ - quite surprisingly and quite strikingly - from one another.  One is just under twelve minutes long, whereas the other (with a seriously faster tempo) clocks in at ten minutes twenty seconds.

I won't quite say that I would sell my soul to be able to play Soler's Fandango on the harpsichord, but I will concede that this temptation exists, and will add, furthermore,  that any male who could manage that (and I have spent time with gentlemen who could play Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata, and am horribly impressed by someone who has an appreciation for Baroque music) would meet with my wholehearted approval.

Mind you, his political views would have to be somewhat (no, considerably) more advanced than those more usually found in the 17th-18th centuries, - just because I like (nay, love) the music, doesn't mean that the attitudes of the times (to women, the poor, people of colour) appeal, although I do recall how impressed I was by a (short, bald, stocky, educated, erudite, hilarious, witty, urbane, terrific company) CoE clergyman (unfortunately, happily married) who played some seriously stunning Baroque pieces for me - on the cathedral's organ - once in a medieval cathedral.


----------



## SuperMatt

One of my favorite Christmas albums, a jazz/big-band album from The Airmen of Note



			https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mHMyFAGyH3ko7zHed-YV9crrUA3H4boyY


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Aram Khachaturian - Masquerade Suite - Waltz.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dmitri Shostakovitch - Suite For Jazz, No.2 - Waltz.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, with their traditional New Year's Day Concert.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Orinoco Flow - Enya.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

It's A Man's Man's Man's World - James Brown.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

We Used To Know - Jethro Tull.


----------



## Deleted member 215

I know I like a song when I have to replay it immediately after hearing it for the first time:

Space Girl - Frances Forever


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Living In The Past - Jethro Tull.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

In A Persian Market - Ketelbey.


----------



## DT

Been listening to the Hadestown original cast recording quite a bit, actually put it on to fall asleep last night


----------



## User.45

TBL said:


> I know I like a song when I have to replay it immediately after hearing it for the first time:
> 
> Space Girl - Frances Forever



This reminds me of going on a "date" with this super cool chick who just moved back home from Australia and was super ahead on trends (we were 16 or 17). She showed up with a haircut like the protagonist in this video (but colored red). I told her the hairstyle reminded me of Star Trek, she got very upset, and me telling her that I like Star Trek didn't fix the situation. It was an innocent remark, but it turned out to be a power move. We didn't really go out on more dates, LOL.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Orinoco Flow - Enya.




I used to have that as an alarm to help me ease into the world in a bubbly frame of mind in the early early morning when I was wearing two hats and supporting (remotely)  IT groups in both Los Angeles and New York.   _"Sometimes it worked"..._


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> This reminds me of going on a "date" with this super cool chick who just moved back home from Australia and was super ahead on trends (we were 16 or 17). She showed up with a haircut like the protagonist in this video (but colored red). I told her the hairstyle reminded me of Star Trek, she got very upset, and me telling her that I like Star Trek didn't fix the situation. It was an innocent remark, but it turned out to be a power move. We didn't really go out on more dates, LOL.




We've let our little G get kind of crazy with her hair, hahaha, I mean, it's hair, she's getting killer grades, it's all good.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> We've let our little G get kind of crazy with her hair, hahaha, I mean, it's hair, she's getting killer grades, it's all good.



Agree, it's better testing it now, than later. I did find the hairstyle cute on its own way. Teenage me valued stylish decadence way more than present day me.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> Ha, yeah, how many times i willingly made an ass of myself in a Tower records store, trying to sing half-remembered lyrics and tune to some song, to see if someone there would recognize it, name it, help me find the album.  Once I know now that I was trying to ID the country track _*The Man That Turned My Mama O*_*n*.
> 
> When I first heard part of it on the radio, I was driving in heavy traffic back up the Jersey Turnpike, having dropped someone off at the Newark airport,  and then I was cursing like a longshoreman because the DJ cut the end and went directly to commercial without saying "... and that's Tanya Tucker with..."  -- I'm lucky I didn't wreck the car.



I don't think I have any special skills except for tune recognition. I can recognize songs and samples shared between songs. Like Angela Bassett's screaming "Right here, right now Lenny!!!" while watching Strange Days which sampled in Fat Boy Slim's Right Here, Right Now. Or recognize vocalists doing cross features, etc. This skill once made me sorta popular 20 years ago, and now it's rendered totally useless by WhoSampled.com and Shazaam and now Siri.

That said, there's a ritual to music, for me which is best experienced with vinyl records. You can't skip, no remote control. The media's limitations make you respect music so much more. I made a rule that there are some magical recordings I only listen to on vinyl, like Keith Jarrett's The Melody at Night With You. It's so classically beautiful music but the notes are transposed in a way you still get surprised and moved while listening. The magic would be gone if you could listen over and over again and predict it all.

That said, in terms of sound quality I just prefer oversampled Lossless digital. On the vinyl, the sound magic (extra harmonics) is produced by the tube amp not te media itself.


----------



## ericwn

P_X said:


> This reminds me of going on a "date" with this super cool chick who just moved back home from Australia and was super ahead on trends (we were 16 or 17). She showed up with a haircut like the protagonist in this video (but colored red). I told her the hairstyle reminded me of Star Trek, she got very upset, and me telling her that I like Star Trek didn't fix the situation. It was an innocent remark, but it turned out to be a power move. We didn't really go out on more dates, LOL.




He: your hairstyle reminds me of Star Trek. I like it a lot. 
She: who is your favourite captain?
He: The Cisco. 
She: Out! 

That’s what really happened.


----------



## DT

ericwn said:


> He: your hairstyle reminds me of Star Trek. I like it a lot.
> She: who is your favourite captain?
> He: The Cisco.
> She: Out!
> 
> That’s what really happened.




Wow.

Hardcore man, fucking hardcore ...


----------



## User.45

ericwn said:


> He: your hairstyle reminds me of Star Trek. I like it a lot.
> She: who is your favourite captain?
> He: The Cisco.
> She: Out!
> 
> That’s what really happened.



You misspelled Sisko!





Unfriended!!!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few tracks from Supertramp.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Zadoc The Priest (G F Handel's Coronation Anthem No 1).


----------



## User.45

Ornette Coleman's Shape of Jazz to come (1959). One of the first vinyls I've purchased and maaan, this is something else.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Georgian (folk & dance) music (that is, Caucasus Georgia): A group known as Sukhishvili, an astonishing and brilliant group that I had the privilege of seeing play live on a number of occasions in Tbilisi.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few tracks from Suede, among them: The Wild Ones, Obsessions, Stay Together, New Generation, We Are The Pigs, and Saturday Night.


----------



## chengengaun

Attended a concert featuring Beethoven Violin Concerto with He Ziyu, Hans Graf and the Singapore Symphony Orchestra. My goodness.





Direct link to the album

Incidentally, Frank Peter Zimmermann performed the concerto with the SSO in 2017 which I also attended.


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> A few tracks from Suede, among them: The Wild Ones, Obsessions, Stay Together, New Generation, We Are The Pigs, and Saturday Night.




As always, it's like I'm in the Matrix ...

So you posted this a few days ago, I was reading through this thread, today, and thought "Yeah, Suede, I haven't listened to anything by them in forever", so I hop out to Apple Music, they have a nice Essentials:





I add it to my music for a later listen.  Great post!


So now is where it gets __weird__.

A few minutes later I fire up The Watch, a favorite Podcast of mine that discusses TV shows, the just released episode,  at ~6:00 in ... they're talking about Suede. Not the two scheduled topics, it somehow got into the music scene, NY, wearing purple shirts and the band Suede.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Bertali - Ciaccona






I could watch these performers all day. This channel is my go-to for 17th century music.


----------



## User.45

TBL said:


> Bertali - Ciaccona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could watch these performers all day. This channel is my go-to for 17th century music.



Well played!!! I've never heard music like this performed with (any) passion which really made me hate it. Now I have to reevaluate my life


----------



## Scepticalscribe

TBL said:


> Bertali - Ciaccona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could watch these performers all day. This channel is my go-to for 17th century music.



Just gorgeous. 

Not only do I love - adore - this music, my delighted bespectacled eyes behold a theorbo.  Bliss.

Thank you for sharing and linking.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> Well played!!! I've never heard music like this performed with (any) passion which really made me hate it. Now I have to reevaluate my life




Both Jordi Savall and Brandon Acker play this sort of music with flair and passion.


----------



## User.45

Used to light an incense, some candles and dive into my books while listening to this.


----------



## lizkat

Free HD livestream tonight (starts 7:45 EST) from Detroit Symphony Orchestra - program includes Beethoven's 7th Symphony.

https://www.dso.org/watch/1749796

edited on the time, duh... still standard not daylight saving...  you can tell where my mind is going. 

The trumpet concerto by Alexander Arutiunian is wonderful, I had not heard that before,


----------



## Deleted member 215

^Thanks for that link. I missed this live performance, but I just watched their performance of _Pines of Rome_. Heart's still pounding.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Lambada Banana.  

I loved this song when it was a hit....back in, er, the very early 1990s.


----------



## chengengaun

FT reported that Munich Philharmonic sacked Valery Gergiev as chief conductor. Not surprising, actually.



> Valery Gergiev, the world-renowned Russian maestro, was sacked from his position as chief conductor of Munich Philharmonic over his refusal to condemn President Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> Gergiev, a longtime supporter of Putin and controversial figure in the cultural world, has been sidelined from a string of performances and concert halls across Europe and the US as international pushback against the Russian invasion moves into the cultural sphere.
> 
> ...
> 
> In New York City, neither Gergiev nor pianist Denis Matsuev, another prominent Putin supporter, performed at the famed Carnegie Hall last weekend.


----------



## Arkitect

Carl Nielsen
*Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable"*
Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

_"Dedicated to that which is inextinguishable — the elemental will to live."_


----------



## lizkat

chengengaun said:


> FT reported that Munich Philharmonic sacked Valery Gergiev as chief conductor. Not surprising, actually.




Not the only change in the world of classical music.   The Metropolitan Opera and Anna Netrebko have also parted ways...  she will not sing at the Met this season nor next.









						Anna Netrebko, Russian Diva, Is Out at the Metropolitan Opera
					

The Met said she would not appear for two seasons, and possibly more, after declining to comply with its demand that she repudiate her public support for Putin.




					www.nytimes.com
				






> Anna Netrebko, the superstar Russian soprano, will no longer appear at the Metropolitan Opera this season or next after failing to comply with the company’s demand that she distance herself from President Vladimir V. Putin of Russia as he wages war on Ukraine.
> 
> The end of Ms. Netrebko’s engagements, which the Met announced on Thursday, came after the opera company, citing Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, said it would no longer hire artists who support Mr. Putin. While Ms. Netrebko has in recent days issued statements critical of the war, she has remained silent on the Russian president, whose re-election she has in the past endorsed.






> While the announcement on Thursday encompassed only two seasons, Mr. Gelb said in an interview on Thursday that it seemed unlikely Ms. Netrebko would ever come back to sing with the company.
> 
> “It’s hard to imagine a scenario in which she will return to the Met,” he said.
> 
> Ms. Netrebko’s break with the Met, where she has sung nearly 200 performances over the past 20 years and became the reigning prima donna, was a stunning turnaround for one of the world’s biggest opera stars. She has expressed support for Mr. Putin at times over the years, and in 2014 she was photographed holding a flag used by Russian-backed separatists in Ukraine.
> 
> Her departure from America’s largest performing arts institution came amid a broader backlash against some Russian artists for their ties to Mr. Putin — one that has raised difficult questions about how far arts organizations should go in requiring public declarations from artists.


----------



## lizkat

Looking for some peace.   So, the late Robert Shaw, his Chamber and Festival Singers,  some  tracks from album O Magnum Mysterium.

Tracks I especially like include de Victoria's _O Vos Omnes_, the Rachmaninoff _Vespers Op.37, _three different composers'  settings of O Magnum Mysterium, and I'm also fond of two Thomas Tallis pieces, _If Ye Love Me _and _A New Commandment._


​
​


----------



## Arkitect

lizkat said:


> Not the only change in the world of classical music.   The Metropolitan Opera and Anna Netrebko have also parted ways...  she will not sing at the Met this season nor next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Netrebko, Russian Diva, Is Out at the Metropolitan Opera
> 
> 
> The Met said she would not appear for two seasons, and possibly more, after declining to comply with its demand that she repudiate her public support for Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



I am neither fan or admirer, but she could often deliver, in an OTT way. Still, in December her Lady Macbeth at La Scala was pretty gruesome — let's be kind and say, approximate vocally and hammy acting. The production seemed to have been Mafioso/Oligarch inspired.






Anna Netrebko has been accused of dodgy nationalist politics and has always been an outspoken admirer of Putin (if some of the gossip is to be believed, more than an admirer)… but way back when… oh… last month or so? No one cared. Least of all the Met. They dragged their feet over Levine, so obviously are now all alacrity itself.

She fired off a string of (deleted) Tweets so no one really knows where she stands.

 Yeah, I dunno.

Now, Gergiev? He was a decent conductor in the mid 90s (remember when Russia was "opening up"?), and his star rose with Putin. But he slowly became shoddy and lackadaisical as he became more corrupted.

Won't mind him gone.

Strange how these things work… over the weekend I was listening to Shostakovich Symphony No.11 "The Year 1905" and I felt half guilty. Still. Sublime music.



lizkat said:


> Looking for some peace.   So, the late Robert Shaw, his Chamber and Festival Singers,  some  tracks from album O Magnum Mysterium.
> 
> Tracks I especially like include de Victoria's _O Vos Omnes_, the Rachmaninoff _Vespers Op.37, _three different composers'  settings of O Magnum Mysterium, and I'm also fond of two Thomas Tallis pieces, _If Ye Love Me _and _A New Commandment._
> 
> View attachment 12292​
> ​



I've added this to my Spotify "to-listen-to list".


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Looking for some peace.   So, the late Robert Shaw, his Chamber and Festival Singers,  some  tracks from album O Magnum Mysterium.
> 
> Tracks I especially like include de Victoria's _O Vos Omnes_, the Rachmaninoff _Vespers Op.37, _three different composers'  settings of O Magnum Mysterium, and I'm also fond of two Thomas Tallis pieces, _If Ye Love Me _and _A New Commandment._
> 
> View attachment 12292​
> ​






Arkitect said:


> I am neither fan or admirer, but she could often deliver, in an OTT way. Still, in December her Lady Macbeth at La Scala was pretty gruesome — let's be kind and say, approximate vocally and hammy acting. The production seemed to have been Mafioso/Oligarch inspired.
> 
> View attachment 12294
> 
> 
> Anna Netrebko has been accused of dodgy nationalist politics and has always been an outspoken admirer of Putin (if some of the gossip is to be believed, more than an admirer)… but way back when… oh… last month or so? No one cared. Least of all the Met. They dragged their feet over Levine, so obviously are now all alacrity itself.
> 
> She fired off a string of (deleted) Tweets so no one really knows where she stands.
> 
> Yeah, I dunno.
> 
> Now, Gergiev? He was a decent conductor in the mid 90s (remember when Russia was "opening up"?), and his star rose with Putin. But he slowly became shoddy and lackadaisical as he became more corrupted.
> 
> Won't mind him gone.
> 
> Strange how these things work… over the weekend I was listening to Shostakovich Symphony No.11 "The Year 1905" and I felt half guilty. Still. Sublime music.
> 
> 
> I've added this to my Spotify "to-listen-to list".



I've had these moments of, what can I say, almost "guilt" for wanting to listen to Russian music (especially modern - i.e. 19-20th century  Russian classical music), giving rise to internal debates of the - quoting W B Yeats - :how can one tell the dancer from the dance"? sort of thing.

But, this is silly.

Anyway, I believe that one can ("I am large I contain multitudes" - well, now, I find myself reaching for Walt Whitman) both love Russian music (and I love the music of Rachmaninov, Prokofiev,Tchaikovsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, Mussorgsky, indeed Khachaturian) and deplore the invasion of Ukraine.  Simultaneously.  

This business of burning books, discarding CDs, changing names of well known deeply rooted traditional  working class cuisine ("Poutine") is ridiculous.

Name it, and love it or call it out.  You can love elements of the actual culture while deploring and despising mcuh of the political culture.  

And, on that rock, or ridge, or hill, I will make a stand.


----------



## lizkat

I have a few recordings of Netrebko from long ago, I about wore out  a couple of the Rachmaninoff tracks on _*The Russian Album*_ (and yes, Gergiev and the Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra did that one with her).       Divine voice for the music at hand.

 I don't get her politics, that's for sure.     I'm certainly not giving those recordings up, nor for that matter any of the other Russian composers' music that I have collected or played over the years.

 It's true  I'm currently interested in cancelling the culture of certain guy who thinks it's ok to go up on the porch of someone else without an invitation, but far be it from me to know why Netrebko declines to condemn Vladimir Putin even while having decried (at least briefly in public)  the invasion of Ukraine.   Past my pay grade.  She has dual citizenship Russian and Austrian and apparently it was not simple to come by the Austrian one, required special permissions etc.

​​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I have a few recordings of Netrebko from long ago, I about wore out  a couple of the Rachmaninoff tracks on _*The Russian Album*_ (and yes, Gergiev and the Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra did that one with her).       Divine voice for the music at hand.
> 
> I don't get her politics, that's for sure.     I'm certainly not giving those recordings up, nor for that matter any of the other Russian composers' music that I have collected or played over the years.
> 
> It's true  I'm currently interested in cancelling the culture of certain guy who thinks it's ok to go up on the porch of someone else without an invitation, but far be it from me to know why Netrebko declines to condemn Vladimir Putin even while having decried (at least briefly in public)  the invasion of Ukraine.   Past my pay grade.  She has dual citizenship Russian and Austrian and apparently it was not simple to come by the Austrian one, required special permissions etc.
> 
> ​View attachment 12314​



I think the world of Russian "culture" - full of appalling and awful (soul wrenching), perfectly ghastly compromises (how do you save your soul, your life, your art, not put your family & friends under threat, and yet still live with yourself in a totalitarian - and I think that Russia, in the past fortnight - has moved the dial from the position of "authoritarian" to that of "totalitarian" - state?) is something that we find difficult - if not impossible - to imagine.

I remember reading the autobiography of Galina Vishnevskaya (the leading soprano in the Bolshoi, and wife - and life partner - to Mstislav Rostropovich) which was an extraordinary book.

In it, she recounted how when Sergey Prokofiev died - with tragic timing, on the same day as Stalin (whom he had loathed, and whose death would have been an occasion for rejoicing), Rostropovich - who greatly admired Prokofiev, and was friendly with him - could find no flowers to place on his grace, as all flowers in Moscow had been reserved for Stalin.

She also wrote of how Solzhenitsyn - to whom they had given sanctuary and shelter - a home, basically, at a time when Solzhenitsyn had fallen foul of the authorities (yet again) - but who, also, with characteristic intolerance and judgemental rigidity, demanding insane standards from his friends, openly despised Shostakovitch - another friend of theirs, because Solzhenitsyn felt that Shostakovitch had compromised his principles, in essence, sold out, to the authorities.

While the book reads like an extraordinary "who's who" of high Russian culture in those years, it is also extremely insightful (and humane and sympathetic, recognising human dilemmas, even though Vishnevskaya and Rostropovich both ended up in exile) of the compromises some of those involved felt obliged to make, as they tried to save both their careers and their souls, while the state made a play for both.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> While the book reads like an extraordinary "who's who" of high Russian culture in those years, it is also extremely insightful (and humane and sympathetic, recognising human dilemmas, even though Vishnevskaya and Rostropovich both ended up in exile) of the compromises some of those involved felt obliged to make, as they tried to save both their careers and their souls, while the state made a play for both.





Quite a few of the Russian composers I do happen to like, of the ones who wrote during the Soviet era,  can be heard clearly to have written in vastly different styles from time to time (I mean aside from what one might consider a particular composer's private or natural evolution), and their works have also had uneven critical reception. 

This variance was as you noted,  primarily due to the political pressures of their time. There ware years when they were relatively free to compose as they wished, oddly enough during World War II, and then were those other times --worst of all from 1948 forward when a bunch of them were officially denounced for "formalism" and western decadence.   Some of them were fully aware this would be noticed not just by party members but by their professional peers, and a few of them wrote stuff that may have gone over the government's head and was gleefully satirical, e.g. parodies of expected forms that were good enough to pass muster politically but that were innovative in their musical structure.  

I have read that Prokofiev managed some discreet connections fairly high up in the Soviet culture-monitoring department... connections that let official reviewers overlook impact of his time in Paris, for instance, on his compositions.  Anyway he made out better with some riskier (western-influenced) compositions than some contemporaries did,  as far as dodging run-ins, bans or worse  that could have ended his career and livelihood, although even he was officially denounced at least once.    But he too cranked out some on-demand settings of patriotic poems and the like.  Schubert, they're not.

 Dmitri Shostakovich also had very high level political connections,  but not so much luck as he was denounced several times and withdrew at least one of his symphonies prior to first official performance, which debut was not until the early 1960s.  He was a party member and so was expected not only to conform but to lead.  in demonstrating the kind of music the party leaders wanted.  Hence some of the eye-roll all-for-country works now gathering deserved dust except as a matter of music history.  On the other hand he wrote a satirical cantata that was not performed until 1989 and which mocked the anti-formalist government decrees he was charged to observe and to model.   I keep meaning to get a biography of Shostakovich and read more about the course of his work vis a vis changing attitudes towards the arts within the Soviet era,  because on a technical level I liked some of his post-Mahler explorations of dissonance, or at least what has escaped the dust bins.    His son Maxim defected (along with his own son) to West Germany after a concert there in 1981, because he was fed up with the USSR's interference with his orchestra, the repertoire, the members, etc.  He later lived and worked in the USA,  but still later returned to St.Petersburg,  and has played, conducted and recorded many of his father's works.


----------



## lizkat

The incomparable Luciana Souza, singing _Morrer de Amor_* (*_To Die of Love) _on the album _*All One*_ offered up in 2006 by a fellow Brazilian, the bossa nova leader, arranger, composer, guitarist Oscar Castro-Neves (1940-2013). In this track Don Grusin is on piano, Charlie Bisharat on violin.

This is no bossa nova track though, this is a torch song, a _fossa, _still performed today by Brazilian performers following in the footsteps of Maysa Matarazzo (1936-1972) who first sang this composition by Castro-Neves. This video is audio only of a studio performance, with still photos of Luciana Souza.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

After The Ball - Frances Black (A Woman's Heart).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A blast from the past: The Shadows - Guitar Tango.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Actually, - you know the way that some nights, only music from a specific composer or group will suffice? 

Well, tonight, it is The Shadows: Several tracks from The Shadows: Guitar Tango, The Savage, Man of Mystery, Wonderful Land, Peace Pipe, and - but, of course - Apache.


----------



## Deleted member 215

I don't listen to a lot of country music, but I heard this song the other day and I loved it:

Midland - Burn Out


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A selection from the sixties:

Kites, Castle in the Sky, (Simon Dupree & The Big Sound); Hey Bulldog, (The Gods); No Milk Today, (Herman's Hermits); The Air That I Breathe, Bus Stop, (The Hollies); Mr Armageddon, (The Locomotive); World Spinning Sadly, (Parking Lot), Tin Soldier, (Small Faces); For Your Love, (The Yardbirds); The Israelites, (Desmond Dekker); and Where Do You Go To (My Lovely), (Peter Starsted).


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> A selection from the sixties:
> 
> Kites, Castle in the Sky, (Simon Dupree & The Big Sound); Hey Bulldog, (The Gods); No Milk Today, (Herman's Hermits); The Air That I Breathe, Bus Stop, (The Hollies); Mr Armageddon, (The Locomotive); World Spinning Sadly, (Parking Lot), Tin Soldier, (Small Faces); For Your Love, (The Yardbirds); The Israelites, (Desmond Dekker); and Where Do You Go To (My Lovely), (Peter Starsted).




Wow, I didn't even start trying to "catch up" with the music of the 60s until sometime in the 80s or 90s, and it's clearer than ever to me now that I'll be running behind on it forever.    Some of those mentions I have not even heard of, and some of the others I do know of but didn't realize they were from the 60s.     

So much for being buried in classical music for half my life up front.  I don't regret it but there was a price!

Thanks for additional material to look into,  I may never catch up but I'll have fun with it anyway.


----------



## lizkat

Bruckner's Mass in D Minor.   Here is the Agnus Dei.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dear God - XTC.

"....did you make mankind or did we make you?..."


----------



## lizkat

For 80s fans, a curiosity unearthed via being featured in a Pop Matters piece









						The Church's Steve Kilbey Talks
					

Classic concert




					www.popmatters.com
				




Here's the concert video link


----------



## Apple fanboy

Wishing it was!


----------



## Edd

Scepticalscribe said:


> A selection from the sixties:
> 
> Kites, Castle in the Sky, (Simon Dupree & The Big Sound); Hey Bulldog, (The Gods); No Milk Today, (Herman's Hermits); The Air That I Breathe, Bus Stop, (The Hollies); Mr Armageddon, (The Locomotive); World Spinning Sadly, (Parking Lot), Tin Soldier, (Small Faces); For Your Love, (The Yardbirds); The Israelites, (Desmond Dekker); and Where Do You Go To (My Lovely), (Peter Starsted).



Love The Air The I Breathe.  Their sound there reminds me of The Verve.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The (excellent) soundtrack from the movie "Absolute Beginners".

Seriously good stuff from the 1980s.

The title track, of course, comes courtesy of the legendary (late) David Bowie (and the accompanying video is nothing short of superb).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Azymuth - Last Summer In Rio.


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony.


----------



## DT

citypix said:


>




Mojo Nixon is great!  Haven't heard that song in decades 

Speaking of Elvis ...

1)  Watching Bubba Ho-tep this weekend  

2)  We were at Universal City Walk 20-something years ago, in what used to be City Jazz, they had all sorts of live acts, we caught these guys:









						Home - Red Elvises
					

Igor Yuzov was born in Germany, raised in Ukraine and studied in Russia. He grew up in the former Soviet Union, where folk music was the norm and rock’n’roll was illegal. A rebellious streak, however, led him to seek out the forbidden music. As soon as it became possible, Igor left Russia for...



					redelvises.com
				




I just recently stumbled on a CD I bought at the show, they were super fun.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coldplay - Clocks.


----------



## SuperMatt

St. Matthew Passion by J.S. Bach - live performances tonight and tomorrow. An incredible work by Bach, for two orchestras and two choirs.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

David Bowie - Heroes.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Radiohead - Street Spirit.


----------



## Citysnaps

I listen and watch this every once in a while.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sharon Shannon - Libertango.


----------



## DT

citypix said:


> I listen and watch this every once in a while.




Holy hell, that was off the charts! Wow!


----------



## Citysnaps

DT said:


> Holy hell, that was off the charts! Wow!




My thoughts as well. Quite a few outstanding performances there. Susan Tedeschi vocals. drummer Stephen Perkins (Bonham would be smiling from above), Mihirangi the Maori singer, and many more.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A selection of music from the wonderful Greek composer, Manos Hadjidakis.


----------



## DT

Been running this playlist today, super fun!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A night accompanied by the music of Madness.......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chaconne by Robert de Visée (a French lutenist and composer from the Baroque period), played on the theorbo.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And now, I am listening to two classic, timeless, ageless, absolutely brilliant, albums, both by Pink Floyd: Dark Side Of The Moon and Animals.

Superb.

Ah, yes. Well, I was sixteen when I bought this pair of albums, (as LPs, not even CDs - they hadn't yet been invented..), almost immediately before (DSOTM), and very shortly after (Animals) school broke up for the summer holidays; I won't bore you with how often I listened (endlessly) to both albums that summer, but yes, that was quite some time ago, sometime, in the last century......

Sometimes, you forget just how good some of the music you have in your music library actually is.


----------



## SuperMatt

Utopia by Björk


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This afternoon, while in an old-style shop (I needed stuff scanned), with courteous and competent staff, a music station (dedicated to such things) was playing classic rock and pop; two of the songs that I listened to while my business was being attended to, were The Boxer, by Simon & Garfunkel; and Vienna by Ultravox.

Classic stuff. Wonderful.


----------



## Citysnaps

Bill Evans


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Claudio Monteverdi - Laetatus Sum.


----------



## lizkat

Not a big fan of country but I guess this fits tonight:  Sammy Kershaw's   *Politics, Religion and Her.*





​lyrics:​​No I don't think she's comin' back​We better not get into that​Let's talk about baseball, talk a little small talk​There's gotta be a good joke that you've heard​Let's talk about NASCAR, old Hollywood movie stars​Let's talk about anything,  anything in this world​But politics, religion and her.​Politics can start a fight​Religion's hard to know who's right​And one more topic I won't touch​Well that's her, it hurts too much...​


----------



## Citysnaps

Some vintage Peter, Paul, and Mary.


----------



## Huntn

On NPR they profiled The Voice, Whitney Houston on the anniversary of her passing. I was reminded that this is one of the most incredible performances by a female performer I have ever heard. The modulation of her voice is unsurpassed and The Greatest Love of All was the perfect song to display her talents.











Academy Awards Performance​


----------



## lizkat

Friday night is still jazz night in my house...  

Tonight listening to Chet Baker's all-instrumental 1959 album _*Chet.*_   Slo-mo ballad takes but not schmaltzy.

A wealth of talented help runs through these tracks:   pianist Bill Evans,  Herbie Mann on alto flute, guitarist Kenny Burrell,  drummers Connie Kay and Philly joe Jones, baritone sax Pepper Adams, bass Paul Chambers.   Evans is in most of the tracks and was in great improvisational form at the time, wonderful support in a great album.


----------



## lizkat

Schumann's Fantasiestücke, Op. 12,  Martha Argerich, album Live From the Concertgebouw 1978-1979.


​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few pieces of Baroque music are keeping me company this Friday night, as August proceeds apace.

Chaconne, composed by Francois Le Cocq (1685-1729); and another Chaconne, this one composed by Robert de Visée (1655-1732/3).

And these were followed by Marionas - composed by Gaspar Sanz (1640-1710). And Jacanas, also courtesy of Gaspar Sanz.

Next, was Bergamasca, by Giovanni Battista Vitelli (1632-1692).

Lovely, just lovely.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And, next, the exquisite Passacaglia, by G G Kapsberger (1580-1651).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A British classic group from the 1990s:

Blur.

Two of their superb albums: 

Parklife, and The Great Escape.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few tracks from The Shadows (such as Apache, Guitar Tango, Man Of Mystery, Wonderful Land, The Savage), followed by a few from Link Wray (Rumble, Ramble, etc).


----------



## lizkat

Some film soundtracks lately. Today,  Lisa Gerrard and Pieter Bourke, music from *The Insider* (1999).

Here is _Sacrifice_ from that album.   [audio only]


----------



## lizkat

Listening to Willie Schoellkopf's _*Dee Dah Doo*_ album again tonight.  He's a 72 year old retired lawyer who used to clerk for the US District Court in Western NY for judges including the notable John T. Curtin (among other cases Curtin had rulings on the Love Canal toxic waste dumping by Hooker Chemical and a major desegregation case in Buffalo).  Anyway aside from all that lawyering, Schoellkopf hung out and sang and played with a lot of local bands up there around Buffalo for more than 50 years. Can't just be all buried in law books all the time, right?    So he finally got talked into making an album, rounded up some great sidemen and the results have made for some fun listening today and this evening.









						After 57 years in local bands, a first solo recording for Willie Schoellkopf
					

The attorney has been one of Buffalo’s most respected musicians for decades, playing rock, blues and country music with at least 15 different bands.




					buffalonews.com
				




​


----------



## DT

AV Club has these fun articles called "60 minutes of ..." where they pick an artist and make a 60 minute playlist (tricky depending on catalog size, etc.), they have some interesting insight into each track, some links to alternative takes, originals (where it's a cover).  This time they selected Blondie, so I added their playlist to Spotify, been enjoying that


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Abbey Road may be more than half a century old, but, it is still a brilliant album.


----------



## lizkat

Must be the change in angle of the morning sun this time of year --or the sight of a few brightly colored fallen leaves on the lawns around here-- but anyway suddenly seems like beach-read and pop-listen season is over and so the likes of Angela Hewitt and Bach's Well Tempered Clavier once again become features of my coffee breaks.     Doesn't mean other genres disappear from playlists but the lean lately is towards Bach and friends...


----------



## DT

There's a new David Bowie film coming out, titled Moonage Daydream:

_MOONAGE DAYDREAM: a cinematic odyssey exploring Bowie's creative, spiritual and musical journey. From the visionary mind of Brett Morgen, Moonage Daydream features captivating, never-before-seen footage and performances spanning David Bowie's 54-year career. The film includes 40 exclusively remastered Bowie songs and is the first film ever sanctioned by the Bowie Estate, with local access to the artists' archives._

And it's prompted a lot of discussion his music, lots of Top N lists, rankings, etc., just wondering what the people here might choose as their Top 10 David Bowie albums.

?


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> just wondering what the people here might choose as their Top 10 David Bowie albums.
> 
> ?





Impossible.  I'd end up with compilation albums...  or a playlist of picks from a lot of his work.  

Looking forward to seeing that film with the new remasters.


----------



## DT

*Scary Monsters (and Super Creeps),* *Low* and  *Station to Station* are all definitely top 10 (very possibly top 5), haven't determined exactly where they rank.  I'd put his final studio album, a masterpiece, *Blackstar*, in the top 10 as well.

Yeah, it's just a fun exercise, and made me queue up hours of Bowie today


----------



## Citysnaps

Hey Siri, play Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Impossible.  I'd end up with compilation albums...  or a playlist of picks from a lot of his work.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing that film with the new remasters.



Compilation albums, for me, too.

In truth, I don't actually much care for the albums, - any of them - not as a unit, (not the way I like some of the albums recorded by The Beatles) but, I really love some of his individual songs. 

To my mind, some of the individual songs, or tunes, or tracks, are simply sublime and are utterly timeless.


----------



## zakarhino

lizkat said:


> Schumann's Fantasiestücke, Op. 12,  Martha Argerich, album Live From the Concertgebouw 1978-1979.
> 
> View attachment 16762​




Martha is remarkable. It's a dream of mine to see her perform live some day but I don't think she performs all too much anymore. I've genuinely considered flying to Europe just to see her (and to visit family lol).


----------



## zakarhino

Vespertine - Bjork


----------



## DT

Citysnaps said:


> Hey Siri, play Led Zeppelin.




"Unable to play Fred Shemplen."


----------



## lizkat

Citysnaps said:


> Hey Siri, play Led Zeppelin.






DT said:


> "Unable to play Fred Shemplen."




That's how my oldest BT speaker is behaving on the output side when reading audiobooks.  Time to e-cycle it.


----------



## lizkat

zakarhino said:


> Martha is remarkable. It's a dream of mine to see her perform live some day but I don't think she performs all too much anymore. I've genuinely considered flying to Europe just to see her (and to visit family lol).



Martha Argerich is truly a force of nature.  And has managed to have fun when she does perform, especially at festivals with friends who are also well known performers whom she has known for decades.  She has a reputation now though for more frequently bailing out of booked concert dates.  Doesn't seem to keep people from buying tickets to the next scheduled performance anyway.   It certainly wouldn't stop me if I saw the opportunity!


----------



## lizkat

This morning, some Beethoven symphonies, recorded by the late George Szell and Cleveland Symphony .

I had ripped my CDs from a boxed set a long time ago, think the stuff was eventually remastered.  Anyway thanks probably to that and definitely to Apple music having matched what was in my library, what I'm listening to is far better quality than the old mp3 versions I had created.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Some classics from Seal.


----------



## lizkat

On the playlist today, jazz tracks from a 2017 album _*Blue Maqams*_ -- performed by Tunisian oud player and composer Anouar Brahem, with Dave Holland, Jack DeJohnette and Django Bates.   Can listen to it with full attention or work while it expands to fill the room.  Either way it's at once calming and transporting.

​


----------



## lizkat

A version of Avinu Malkeinu performed by cantors Azi Schwartz, Shira Lissek and Rachel Brook at the Park Avenue Synagogue in NYC in 2017.  Music for the high holy days from Rosh Hashanah to Yom Kippur.  








Spoiler: lyrics (transliterated Hebrew and English)



Avinu malkeinu, sh’ma koleinu.
Avinu malkeinu, hatanu l’fanekha.
Avinu malkeinu, hamol aleinu
v’al olaleinu v’tapeinu.
Avinu malkeinu, kaleh dever
v’herev v’ra·av mei-aleinu.
Avinu malkeinu, kaleh khol tzar
u-mastin mei-aleinu.
Avinu malkeinu,
kotveinu b’sefer hayim tovim.
Avinu malkeinu,
hadesh aleinu shanah tovah.
Avinu malkeinu, sh’ma koleinu.

Avinu Malkeinu, hear our voices.
We have sinned in Your presence.
Have compassion on us and our children.
Rid us of disease, war, and hunger.
Rid us of every oppressor and adversary.
Avinu Malkeinu, inscribe us for good
in the Book of Life.
Avinu Malkeinu,
make this a good new year for us.
Avinu Malkeinu, hear our voices.


----------



## lizkat

J.J.Cale for me today,  laid back guitar and hints of why Clapton so admired him.


----------



## lizkat

Guitars keep popping up in my playlist prowling lately.  Moved some more stuff off an old laptop onto the current one.

Today some tracks from first release of the late Peter Green's compilation *The Best of Peter Green Splinter Group.* A founder of Fleetwood Mac, Green had prodigious talent but later lived out the cautionary tale of a lost soul whose genius forever struggled to recover from bad choices, bad luck, and the dueling swords of mental illness plus the meds prescribed to treat it.  The compilation was released with different playlist orders three or four times from 2002 through 2019.  The music is wonderful, a mix of wistful, angry, loving but anyway the British blues touch of late 60s, early 70s.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My interpreter - a Croat - very kindly put together a CD of the music of Toma Zdrakovic (whom he described with awe as "a legend" in the Balkans, adding, "even though he was a Serb") - and gave it to me as a gift - which is what I am currently listening to.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Madness: Several tracks.


----------



## lizkat

Some updated bluegrass for me today. Tracks from the 2010 album _*Darkness Sure Becomes This City,*_ with some fine pickin' n' singin' by the band Joy Kills Sorrow.

Love the _New Shoes_ track.  Here live at the 2012 Music Fog Marathon event in TX.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few tracks from XTC: Making Plans For Nigel, Generals And Majors, Senses Working Overtime, Dear God, Love On A Farmboy's Wages, and The Mayor of Simpleton.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Cumbia Colombiana Lluvia De Exitos: A real treat I have discovered (re-discovered) on my iPod....


----------



## lizkat

Sonic Youth: the destroyed room - b sides and rarities (2006)

All time favorite track  =  Blink.  You could be in a submarine or in the NYC subway...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Several tracks from The Delfonics. 

A few days ago, I watched Jackie Brown, (my favorite Tarantino movie), and this reminded me that I hadn't listened to The Delfonics in an age.

Lovely listening.


----------



## lizkat

Friday night jazz...    Madeleine Peyroux,  2006 album _*Half the Perfect World*_

​


----------



## lizkat

_*Chopin: Journal Intime*_  -  a 2006 album of selected nocturnes, ballades, ecossaises, fantaisies, mazurkas,  performed by Alexandre Tharaud


​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The magisterial and magnificent piece "The Montagues and the Capulets" from the ballet Romeo and Juliet, (based on Shakespeare's play) by Sergei Prokofiev.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The Armed Man: A Mass For Peace: by Karl Jenkins.

(The Sanctus, Hymn Before Action, and Agnes Dei are spell-binding).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Several tracks by Paco De Lucia (whom I once had the privilege of hearing play live).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An apt piece for this season:

Antonio Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (Winter): 2. Largo: Violin Concerto In F Minor, Opus 8/4, RV 297.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

William Croft - Ground in C Minor.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> The magisterial and magnificent piece "The Montagues and the Capulets" from the ballet Romeo and Juliet, (based on Shakespeare's play) by Sergei Prokofiev.




The juxtaposition of strings and brass in that thing is fearsome... and then the delicacy of the woodwinds picking up the theme later, a preview of wistful mourning before the battling families motif returns.  I haven't listened to that for a long time... the recording I have of the Romeo and Juliet ballet suites is the one by Paavo Järvi w/ Cincinnati Symphony.  I'm going to fish the CDs out tomorrow and play it on the rack system and decent speakers!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> The juxtaposition of strings and brass in that thing is fearsome... and then the delicacy of the woodwinds picking up the theme later, a preview of wistful mourning before the battling families motif returns.  I haven't listened to that for a long time... the recording I have of the Romeo and Juliet ballet suites is the one by Paavo Järvi w/ Cincinnati Symphony.  I'm going to fish the CDs out tomorrow and play it on the rack system and decent speakers!




I actually saw that ballet live, in Tbilisi, over a decade ago, in the State Opera House on the Main Street (Rustaveli Avenue) in Tbilisi, Georgia.

The Georgians (their music is amazing, and a disproportionate number of seriously talented artists in the late Soviet Union - artists, musicians, jazz, movie directors, sculptors, ballet, etc - were Georgian - another minority who were disproportionately influential in the arts, were, of course, Jews) - have a culture where knife dances and sword dances feature, and where male bonding (or male competition) is emphasized.

Anyway, the Georgian interpretation of Prokofiev's ballet (based on Shakespeare's play) emphasized the fight between the families (the choreography of the sword fights was spectacular, - sparks came off those swords and the movement was magnificent - whereas the balcony scene, well, I have never seen such a perfunctory interpretation of the balcony scene) - with a silly, soppy, love story getting in the way of what really mattered, namely, the bone deep hatred between the two families - was fascinating, and yes, instructive.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> The juxtaposition of strings and brass in that thing is fearsome... and then the delicacy of the woodwinds picking up the theme later, a preview of wistful mourning before the battling families motif returns.  I haven't listened to that for a long time... the recording I have of the Romeo and Juliet ballet suites is the one by Paavo Järvi w/ Cincinnati Symphony.  I'm going to fish the CDs out tomorrow and play it on the rack system and decent speakers!



That particular scene was awesome, astounding: It played out - well, Georgians are brilliant at scene setting - on a stage (floor) of black and white tiles (think of a Rembrandt - or a Vermeer - painting, that Dutch style interior expanded to a sort of sumptuous, representational, i.e. lavish city-state - ballroom size, and not just the size of an elegant living room), - the costumes, needless to say, were flawless - anyway, the choreography (for, remember, this is a culture with a mastery of exquisite timing on sword and knife dances) was stunning...not quite (but not entirely unlike) life size chess pieces being moved....

I have to say that it was nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Where The Wild Roses Grow - Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Last night: Blur (The Great Escape and Parklife).

Tonight: Mike Oldfield, Tubular Bells, among others.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few tracks from the legendary French singer, Alain Bashung.


----------



## lizkat

French cabaret singer Patricia Kaas:  tracks from a 1993 album,  *Tour de Charme*.


​


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## lizkat

Weekend adventure:  In my own library I only had one or two tracks featuring classically trained jazz violinist and educator Regina Carter, so prowled around her albums last weekend for some more selections. Her work has included more than jazz, and I ended up with a playlist that also includes tracks with R&B, African, gospel/blues, Cajun and Appalachian themes.

My refreshed sampling of her work will now become one of my Friday "jazz night" playlist options going forward.  Was prompted into this excursion by having read a piece in the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette about Carter's upcoming concert midweek in that city.









						Jazz musician Regina Carter tackles gentrification — with her violin
					

When violinist Regina Carter comes to Pittsburgh on Wednesday, her performance will relay a distinct message within her music, one challenging the demolition...




					www.post-gazette.com


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The album "Rome" by Danger Mouse and Daniele Luppi.


----------



## lizkat

Allman Brothers Band,  _*Ain't Wastin' Time No More*_.   Studio track,  clip has still photos of the band.


----------



## lizkat

Paul Butterfield Blues Band:   _*Last Night*_ ('97 remastered version)


----------



## lizkat

Friday night jazz hunt for me.   Blues / swing on the menu tonignt.   Catching up with the Catherine Russell album _*Send for Me*_ that I had read about last April and hadn't remembered to listen to.  Nice collection with backing from assorted little groups of very fine players, covering all the bases by time last track has ended:   piano, brass, reeds, guitar, drums... definitely a tuba and possibly a tambourine.   It's a keeper.

​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Carmina Burana - Carl Orff.


----------

